# Lyon Estates: Main rp thread



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2012)

*Pegasus Studios.*


?Nathan?you?ve..?

?Please, I told you, call me Dante.?

A man in a black leather jacket, black pants and white hair sat on a black leather couch as a man in a suit paced anxiously with a newspaper in hand. The room was lavish, adorned with flowers, chocolate and underwear from fans. Dante even had a wall of lingerie that had been sent to him. The suit thought it was inappropriate, Dante thought it showed he cared.

?That?s the problem! You?ve got sucked into your own hype. You are Nathan Stevenson, you come from a humble?actually lets not sugar coat it ? you come from a poor background and you?ve risen up from nothing to superstardom.?

Dante rubbed his forehead ?It?s too early for this, Mike.?

?It?s 2 in the afternoon.?

?Like I said, too early. You could come at 11pm and it?d still be too early for this.? Dante half spoke and half groaned. ?You?re like the mom I never had.?

?You have a mom and a dad and a twin brother. You?ve just forgotten about everything that had you somewhat anchored to reality. Look at this!? Mike threw the newspaper at him. Dante looked at the front page.

?What? You blaming Syria on me?? Dante said rubbing his face and feeling the stubble that had accumulated over three days.

?Entertainment section, smartass.? Mike said with his arms folded, watching Dante painfully look to the front page of the entertainment segment of the national newspaper. He shook his head as he saw Dante crack a smile.

?Ah?so that?s what happened on Saturday.? Dante said looking at him being slung over the shoulder of a burly bouncer, whilst making an obscene gesture at the camera with one hand and a bottle of champagne in the other.

?That was Monday.?

?Ah?so that?s what happened on Monday.?

?Nathan, can?t you take this seriously? The article is asking whether teens should be celebrating this kind of person. If you are a good person to look up to.? Mike said.

?Hey, I never wanted to be a role model. I?m out to have fun and raise hell. Remember that song? I wrote it!? Dante said not bothering to read the papers.

?Whether you asked for it or not, you have a responsibility as a person. You..?

?I?m out for myself dude.?

?Fine, let me put it another way. If you don?t clean up your act Pegasus Studios will drop you. We don?t want the negative publicity. We get you are rebellious and are on the same wavelength as your fans, but you are taking it too far. You haven?t even been to the recording studios in a year. A year Nathan.?

?I told you, my name is Dante.? He said a little more irate.

?Then freaking act like him! If you don?t produce songs you are nothing but Nathan Stevenson.? Mike said and looked at Dante who had nothing to say. He sighed at the man. ?Look, the PR boys can turn this around easily. You can be the poster boy for an anti something or other campaign. We need you to get that clean cut act again otherwise you are going to look like shit and the teenage girls who want you, won?t anymore. They?ll put up Bieber?s posters on top of yours.? Mike said. Dante shivered. ?I?ve got a great deal for you. Luxury mansion. Fully paid for in LA. It has it?s own recording studio and is a haven for celebrities. Lyon Estates. I?m sure you?ve heard of it.?

?Hell yeah. Wait why send me there?? Dante asked and then it dawned on him, ?Ah shit. Not Mercy Rehab.? He said burying his face in his hands.

?Yes Mercy Rehab. You?re going to go and talk to Dr Sten and he?ll fix you right up.? Mike said throwing the keys to the house on the sofa.

?I don?t need a freaking shrink.? Dante said 

?Yes you do. Even I can see you have issues. The Estate is a private complex so you are relatively free from the press, but seriously ? that doesn?t mean that someone from the inside won?t screw you over and go to the press. Plus you know what the paparazzi are like. They?ll freaking drop out of a plane to get a good shot of you fucking up.? Mike walked to the door. ?Pegasus is willing to do this for you because you have made us a shit load, but the directors want to move forward. They are trying to muscle through the music scene and you are the ace in the hole. If you are nothing but a joker then we?re going to discard you.?

?That was a terrible analogy.? Dante said and looked to the ceiling. 

?Yeah I know. At least you?ll remember it. Now get your ass packed.? Mike said and left Dante in the room.

?Heyyy Heyyy I wanna be a rockstar.? Dante sang with a sardonic smile.

--

*Lyon Estates.*

Dante drove to the Estate where he was allowed to enter through the famous Golden Gates. He nodded in appreciation at the vastness and luxury of it all. There were gardeners pruning and weeding plants he?d never seen before as he drove passed the gardens. There were restaurants and even a shopping mall - and that's what he could see so far. There were miles of land that weren't visible from where he was. They were ensuring that the people who lived there never had to leave.

Dante whistled when he saw his house. It was huge, much bigger than his apartment in the city. He decided that every room was going to have to have a theme. He?d have to re-do everything too. White marble looked posh but not good for when you fall down the stairs. As he pondered he saw a few other trucks moving their goods into houses. He sat on the kerb of his path, making sure he was easily noticeable and reached over and plucked out a rose. Might be needed if one of them was a supermodel.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 31, 2012)

*Lyon Estates*

"And you're sure you don't want to change anything about the interior design Jamie?" The voice was rather effeminate though definitely male, Jamie always suspected that if there would be text balloons in real life, this voice would be bright pink with rainbows and glitter all around. "Now would be the time before the moving truck gets here and your orders start arriving." Though well aware that his boss would not care about the subject or his input about it, he did not let it keep him from voicing his opinion.
"You should really repaint,maybe give it some warmer colors."

"As always I appreciate your presence in my personal life, Julie." The relationship was rather informal between the two, as such James felt free to be sarcastic and even use the feminized version of his secretaries' name. Jon Starsmore gave Jamie a lot of leeway, but sexual herassments law suits was one thing he didn't want to happen and so as a result Jamie not only didn't get the hot secretary he had been hoping when he got his promotion, but he also got the most over the top flamboyant homosexual secretary alive.

"Well with me having to look after your cute behind all day, this is practically going to be my house....Now tha."

"No." Jamie saw it coming and nipped it in the bud. "You won't be staying here, as a matter of fact I don't even know what you're doing here right now."

"Oh please." Julian snorted. "Like you'd get anything done by yourself, I'll bet you'll be locking yourself up somewhere and putting in your earbuds within the hour when the moving people start doing their thing."

"Probably, and you'll be making yourself scarce as well." Jamie retorted. "I don't want you chasing after sweaty movers and making this hellish ordeal last any longer than it has to." He was well aware that a move had been long over due, after the adoption, his old house simply hadn't sufficed anymore as it was spacious but still very much a bachelor pad.

"Oh you wouldn't be getting jealous now would you?." A very unmanly giggle followed this."Very sexy, I like my man getting possessive about me." Jamie had to groan at this, the back and forth between the two was usually amusing and he had to admit that a sexually viable assistant probably would've ended in flames but there times he thought he would've preferred getting sued for sexual harassment over this torture. Jules had always been very open about the fact that he wouldn't mind sharing the sheets with his boss and made passes and implications at him with every other sentence.

"No more, I give up." The lawyer prided himself in the fact that he was strong in battles like these, but he was no match for Julian so he usually ended the skirmishes quickly before the secretary could say something that really made James uncomfortable. "If you had been a woman and if I had been saying stuff like you say to me on a daily basis I would've been fired ten times over already." He sighed, ending the walk around his new house and heading for the front door.
"The fact that my last name is on the building wouldn't have given a damn." Though he wasn't the Starsmore the sign with 'Starsmore & Starsmore' referred to, he also wasn't the other Starsmore for that matter. A father and uncle those two were to him. Not by blood but he saw them as such nonetheless.

"I need a smoke, that damn house and you're giving my a headache." This was why he was heading for the front door, though he didn't just smoke out of the house because kids were going to live in it. He just didn't like sitting in the smoke all day.

"Come on change is a good thing." He didn't bother to reply on the comment about him being a source of headaches as well. Jamie was very set to his routines and surely would need a while to feel comfortable in this new place.

"Yeah, whatever." He finally made it out and his cigarette was lit in record time. "It's also too damn big, how am I supposed to keep track of my things in that labyrinth."

Jules though was peering in the distance, ignoring the man who so frequently played a lead role in his fantasies.
"I expected famous people here, but a rockstar?"

"Tell me it ain't that Bieber kid, last thing I need is underage groupies in front of my house."

"No, the cute guy with the white hair." Jules could give you the lyrics of a every Lady Gaga song but the name of an actual musician seemed more troubling. "You know the one with that song." This made no sense to Jamie and he didn't bother to reply. "He's closer to our age."

The mention of age made Jamie groan, sure the gap was only 4 years between the two but Jamie was dreading the day he turned thirty. Before you know it you'd be middle aged.

"So legal groupies?" He eventually recovered, the prospect of groupies around suddenly didn't sound as unappealing anymore.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 31, 2012)

“Well Aslan, it’s my day off, do you want to go see mommy?” A brunette stands at a doorway, the hoodie that she wore was a bit fitting, her hair was brushed and neat, her jeans were faded and obviously worn.  She was looking at a young; it was giving her a blank stare looking back up at her.  She stood there for a few seconds and she crouches down to the small creature.  “What do you say Aslan?  I’ll go see Mom then I’ll be off to get you a treat?” she says as she picks up the furball.

Aslan mews and starts to purr in her arms, rubbing on her face as she pets him.  The young woman sits on a chair, she sighs knowing that as much as she wants to, she can’t bring Aslan with her, too many people allergic to cats.

_*Ringringring...*_

*Ringringring...*

Melody answers the phone, “Hello?”

“Hello This is Rainbow Puppies Modeling agency, is Zeke Asasume there?”

“I'm sorry, you have the wrong number.”

“Thank you for your time.” 

*BEEP.*

“Gah, that’s what I get for having a number that’s only one off from my cousin’s.” She says standing up and setting Aslan onto the chair, she walks into the kitchen and grabs a bowl, setting it down full of Kitten food.  Then she puts some toast in for herself, wandering the building that one of her uncles owns.  He is a bachelor, and he let Melody stay there, She is in his debt, completely.  But he always says,_ ‘That’s what family does for each other, they take care of one another in their time of need.’ _ Man did they need help now.

The toast is done, she wanders back in, her uncle, George, was off having to do some paperwork that day.  She sits and eats her toast, Aslan tormenting a craft fuzz-ball, charging around the house with it.

“WOOF!  WOOF!” a dog barks, as once again it tries to round up Aslan as if he was a herd of sheep or even cow sometimes, is a beautiful Sable collie.

“Mister Bo Jangles!  Stop trying to round him into your kennel.  He isn’t a toy.” Melody states, walking over to the Collie, and poking his muzzle.   She shakes her head pets the two, then heads out of the building, towards the hospital.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2012)

*The Asasumes...*

“Are we there yet?”  Kiya once again ask her father.  They had decided to take advantage of the move and sight-see rather than fly to their new home.  For the most part it had been exciting and fun, they had seen many interesting places, and some not so interesting places.  Stopped at road side attraction and hit a couple of tourist attractions when they had gotten to Los Angeles.  Now she was ready to be at their new place.

“Actually, just about.”  For the first time Donald was able to answer differently.

“Really?”  Kiya sat up with excitement and elbowed her brother.  “Zeke we are almost there!  Wake up!”  

“Finally!”  Came the response from Heidi, she was two years younger than the twins, and was sitting at the other window, their brother sound asleep between them.  She had her head hanging out the window to see ahead of them.

“Almost where?”  Zeke said groggily and shifted before letting his eyes flutter closed again.

“Gah!”  Kiya rolled her eyes and looked out the window. 

“Heidi you aren't a dog.  Put your head back inside before you lose it!”  The blonde woman in the front seat said.

“Ah Mom...”  Heidi huffed then grabbed the back of their Mom's seat and tried looking out the front of their SUV.  

“Golden gates?”  Don laughed shaking his head.  “George said we would think we were entering heaven but come on...”  He pointed his hands toward the gates before putting them back on the wheel.

“Don't ruin the fun Don.”  Renee smiled at her husband and patted his arm, a loving look passing between the two.

A large man near the entrance of the estates nodded with a friendly smile as they drove through.  “How did he know we were okay?”  Heidi asked looking back at the booth the man was standing in.  She saw a flash of a large computer monitor then he was out of sight.

“Magic...”  Don glanced at his younger daughter.  “Maybe he is psychic!  Be careful what you think about!  He will know all!”  he laughed glancing toward his daughter with a smile.

“Dad!  I'm serious!”  

“So am I!”

“From what your Uncle George said they program our license plate into a computer.  Then when you drive up, your plate gets scanned and they know you are allowed here.”  Renee decided to head of the normal childish argument of 'Uh-huh, Uh-Uh.' before it truly got of the ground.

“See!  I knew you were wrong!”  Heidi stuck her tongue out at her Dad with a laugh and looked out in wonder.

“Look at all these shops!”  Kiya laid her arms on the door and leaned her chin down as she watched the cars and people going by.  They weren't the old farm trucks, tractors, and the like that she was use to.  These were vehicles that you saw in movies along with the people.  

“This is going to be awesome!”  Heidi once again leaned out of the window.  “I can't wait to get my room set up!”

“You just want to hang those stupid posters.”  Zeke yawned, casting a phony glare at his sisters before sitting up and watching the scenery go by.

“Those aren't stupid posters...”  Heidi's eyes went big and round at the thought.  “Oh my god!  Do you think they live here?  Those actors and singers and...”  A blush came over her cheeks.  “Kiya!  Do you think Dante lives here?”

Kiya smiled, a blush also coming over her face.  “That would be amazing.”  She sighed wistfully.  

“You two just stay away from those actors or athletes or whatever...”  Don huffed, his grip on the steering wheel tightening.  “I just knew this is a bad idea...”  He grumbled low, is wife patting his arm reassuringly.  

“It will be fine.”  Renee whispered.

“Dad!  He is a singer!”  Heidi rolled her eyes.  “Why don't you get with the times?”

“What do you mean?  I know all about the current bands!”

“Name some!”  Kiya decided to get into the situation.

“Okay...Air supply, Bon Jovi, and ZZ Top!”  Don sat smugly in the front seat, his blinker on and turning, following the directions given by his brother.

“Who?”  All three kids said at the same time.

“I don't think they are what is popular now.”  Renee laughed as her husband grinned sheepishly.

“Really?”

“Really.”  The couple just laughed at the kids exasperated looks.  

“Dad you are such a dork.”  Heidi said once again turning to look at the outside world.

A few more moments of silence went by as they drove into the residential area.  “These houses are beautiful...”  Kiya sat in wide eyed wonder at the perfectly manicured lawns.  The plants in full bloom, being tended to by professional gardeners.  

“And...”  Don looked at the paper Renee was holding and nodded.  “This one would be ours.”  He pulled into the driveway that went up in front of the house.  “The movers should have come and gone by now...”  He put the Navigator in park and they all piled out of the car.  The house was massive and it was typical of Southern California.  It had beige stucco siding and red tiles for the room.  Large windows looked out over the front lawn, it seemed very welcoming, and very different to what they were use to.

“Welcome home!”  A man came out the front door and opened his arms wide.

“Uncle George!”  The girls yelled and ran up to hug the large man.  

“I was wondering when you would get here.”  he hugged them back and turned to go into the mansion.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 1, 2012)

Dante

His hopes of a supermodel living next door were dashed. Not a supermodel, but one of the guys standing there was a definitely a diva. Dante sighed and put the rose in his pocket. He looked back towards the house; the movers were still putting things into the house and he sighed when he figured he needed to arrange everything. He wondered if Sandy was available, she had a good sense of sui fong shei shit …or whatever you call it. Dante idly looked towards the two guys next door and was curious as to how they would be. Hopefully they didn’t make too much noise; being in the music industry there was more than one occasion that he had seen things that could not be unseen involving two men. Still, power to them and all that – this was LA and such things were as common as surfers. As long as he didn’t bear witness, he was cool; besides this guy seemed as if he wasn’t from his fan base. It’d be nice to have a guy he could chill with. Though he’d make it clear that he was as straight as an arrow, first.

Dante prided himself on one thing, he loved talking to people. He never got tired of it. He remembered the unplugged session he did at a little concert hall, with a bunch of people just sitting around him whilst he strummed away and sang. He then sat and took questions for a bit and asked a few of his own. Once he got past the screaming and hysteria, he realised they were people – and they realised that he was just a guy who liked to sing. Of course the session turned into one massive party, thankfully his manager had the foresight to make it an over 21 concert. 

He was about to go over and say hi when he saw another car pull up a little further down. Out popped his fan base. Teenage girls. Dante sighed but then took it back as an extremely hot blonde girl came out of the car. A model maybe? No, she had too many curves for that. She had to be someone famous, maybe from a different country, though her clothes weren’t from the latest designs. The parents didn’t seem too impressive, though he gave a quick once over to the mom.

The hot girl bounded over with excitement and a spring in her step. Definitely not a celebrity, or maybe a recently made one. There was always a certain way that celebrity people hugged each other – even family. Or at least that what he saw, maybe they were different in private. He wouldn’t know from his own experience. Dante would normally turn off all the lights if his parents came visiting. Shit he hoped that Mike hadn’t given them his new address. He probably did, the bastard – and granted access. “Family is the most important blah blah blah”, Dante recalled part of  Mike’s misguided speech to him. He hadn’t really talked to his mom or dad, probably change his opinion in a heartbeat. 

Dante looked back over to the guy again who seemed to be getting irate at his partner. Oooh bit of a domestic eh? Dante smiled to himself. Hopefully their make up sex wasn’t too loud. Dante would make a note to put the tv on a little higher when he went to sleep. Still he sauntered over and waved informally at the pair.

“Hey, nice to see a couple moving in. My name is Dante.” Dante said putting his hand in his pocket and giving a slightly weary smile. He was still a little hung over but he knew how to hide it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 1, 2012)

?Hey, nice to see a couple moving in. My name is Dante.? Dante said putting his hand in his pocket and giving a slightly weary smile. He was still a little hung over but he knew how to hide it. 

"Eh?" The couple thing caught him off guard, Jamie glanced around as he processed it and as his eyes landed on Jules it finally sank in. Dante and proper manners were completely ignored as James quickly took a step away from Julian and clutched his head.

"Jesus Fucking Christ!" He loudly swore, uncaring of the impression he made. It never occurred to him that moving in with him around it would appear as if they were an item. This may just be a guy that made that assumption but Jamie didn't want the hot supermodels and sexy actresses thinking that.

He had half a mind to order Julian to either leave or make himself invisible somewhere in the house but he knew that those orders wouldn't be followed so he just took a deep breath in an attempt to combat his annoyance and then refocused on Julian and his new neighbor. 

Julian had been apologizing on Jamie's behalf and implied not only that the he was very 'close' to James but wouldn't mind getting very close to Dante as well. 

"Could you knock it off Julie, I'm used to it by now but some people get uncomfortable when you hit on them." He first tried to tone Jules and his antics down though. "And no, that has nothing to do with being intolerant or whatever, if a fat chick hits on me I also get uncomfortable and I can imagine that I'm not the only straight guy who feels that way."

Now he focused on Dante though. "Nice to meet you Dante, my name is James Starsmore but feel free to call me Jamie." He recognized Dante's face but wasn't really that familiar with his music....Well maybe he was, he had a friend who knew his taste in music perfectly so he usually just let her put new songs on his ipod. 
With the device usually on shuffle and continuous play he rarely looked at the screen so unless Dante would state the lyrics of a few of his songs he wouldn't be able to put his name to specific songs. 

"You met my secretary Julian, believe it or not I'm straight so that's why I ended up with him as my secretary.....Management figured atleast this way I wouldn't bend my secretary over my desk and later get sued for sexual harassment." He gave a sigh. "Though you don't have to take my word for it, take a peek inside my house later and from the interior design alone you should know that me and Julian over here aren't playing for the same team."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2012)

Dante looked at the pair of men and laughed. "Ah, cool, I thought I'd have to deal with....things I'd rather not deal with." 

"Oh, hey, you got the card right? You going to the dinner and dance thing tonight? I think the table arrangements are done by house number, so we'll probably be sitting together neighbour! Should be good enough to keep me entertained for a few. Never been to a ceiledh before, there are a few people already that look like they'd be quite interesting." Dante looked back over to the house where the blonde girl had bounded into, not really paying attention at all to the rest of the family. "I think they'll be sitting there too. Heh, happy days!"

Just then a long black limo drove past and pulled into the house next to Jamie's. A bald man came out, who had an extremely unpleasant disposition about him and immediately started barking orders at everyone in the vicinity.

"He looks familiar...." Dante said scratching his head trying to place the face. 

"I know him." Jamie said, "Most lawyers and politicians do. Jason Hail, running for senate if the rumours are to be believed."

"Looks like Lex Luthor or something." Dante said and pulled out a bottle of rum, taking a swig. Then he rubbed his face as he looked at the afternoon sky, "It's too late in the day to be sober. I'm gonna go get ready for that dinner thing. Got a kilt and everything...."

He spied Julian nodding in approval.

"Hey, no funny business from you. As far as I'm concerned, my ass is a one way street." Dante said bluntly but with a smile. 



*Jason Hail.*

It had been a bad day. His coffee was cold, his paper was late and his pussy of a son apparently couldn't tie his shoelaces. Idiots - he was surrounded by them!

The house he had pulled into was adequate. Not the best in the street - that had been bought by that baker tycoon. A fucking baker had a house better than him! Disgusting! He looked angrily over to their place. He'd get them evicted somehow! Still his own situation would change come this year. He already had a good response from some of the existing senators and the RIAA and MPAA had been convinced that he was on their side. Of course he still had his connections in the banking industry - they knew ol Jason Hail would look after them. Funding his campaign wasn't going to be a problem.

The movers were a bunch of idiot ^ (use bro). Fucking lazy shits! Jason yelled at them to get them moving. One of them gave the excuse he had a bad back! Ha! Probably start claiming disability and leeching off society. He told him to keep moving or he'd see to it he never got anywhere - not that he would be going anywhere anyway.

He looked over and saw a garish looking man in a red coat talking to someone who looked familiar. Jamie Starsmore? Jason knew his father and his firm. Good lawyers. He made a mental note to get to know him. Preferably when the garish man walked away. His idiot son was gawking at him.

"Who is he?" Jason demanded to know. After an age of stammering and stuttering Marcus finally got the name 'Dante' out. Jason knew the name. He didn't care. Marcus was still lingering around.

"Get in the house, before you do something that embarrasses me!" Jason barked, but not loud enough for the onlookers to hear. "And get dressed smartly today and remember not to say a fucking word whilst we are at dinner. You understand!?"

"Yes sir..." Jason not caring about the utter depression the Marcus was displaying

"Why are you still here?! Fine you stay out here and be an idiot. I'm going upstairs to make sure these fucking darkies don't steal anything!" with that Jason marched away, leaving Marcus with his hands in his pockets and tears welling up


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 4, 2012)

"Oh, hey, you got the card right? You going to the dinner and dance thing tonight? I think the table arrangements are done by house number, so we'll probably be sitting together neighbour! Should be good enough to keep me entertained for a few. Never been to a ceiledh before, there are a few people already that look like they'd be quite interesting." Dante looked back over to the house where the blonde girl had bounded into, not really paying attention at all to the rest of the family. "I think they'll be sitting there too. Heh, happy days!"

"Card?" Jamie quietly asked his assistant. "Ceilidh?" He had no idea what Dante was talking about.

"A party." Julian replied. "I'm on top of it so don't worry, and before you try and weasel out of it, you should get to know your neighbors and the kids will love it." He anticipated and effectively neutralized Jamie's next move. 

Before he could respond though a limo passed and pulled into the house next to Jamie's. Apparently his other next door neighbors had just arrived.

Dante commented on the man that got out of the limo, James recognized the man. He was well known in the circles his dad was involved in, well having him for a neighbor would just be peachy. Ol' pa Starsmore would be all over him to get close to the political powerhouse, sadly James wasn't really that interested in politics himself and tried to limit his involvement to putting a smile on his face when he would get dragged to fundraisers or had to do a photo op with his family.

Looks like Lex Luthor or something." Dante said and pulled out a bottle of rum, taking a swig. Then he rubbed his face as he looked at the afternoon sky, "It's too late in the day to be sober. I'm gonna go get ready for that dinner thing. Got a kilt and everything...."

He spied Julian nodding in approval.

"Hey, no funny business from you. As far as I'm concerned, my ass is a one way street." Dante said bluntly but with a smile.

"I guess you and Julie over here will get along just fine then, I'm pretty sure he's a bottom." James joked, having Jules focus on Dante as his object of desire was something he intended to encourage, it would make his life easier.  

"Wait did you just say kilt?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 4, 2012)

*Alexandra...*

The soft smell of old leather tickled the young girl's nose.  She breathed in deep, the smell touching her mind, lingering on some forgotten day, a day before the nightmares, when she had her real family.  “We will be there in a bit Alex.”  The woman behind the wheel smiled reassuringly toward the young woman then nodded toward the radio.  “Why don't you turn on some music for us.”

Alex didn't even glance at the woman before shaking her head, her blue hair showing the very slight movement.  “Come on Honey, things will be fine.  Mr. Starsmore and his assistant are wonderful people.”  A soft music tone filled the interior of the white sedan and the woman looked down.  “Hold that thought.”  She said picking up the cell phone that was ringing.  “Amanda Johnson.”  Her soft voice turning a little sharper when she answered.

“Yes.  We are on our way there.”  Amanda Johnson was a kind woman, the type that starts out as a wonderful social worker but Alex knew the type.  They always start out nice, then they see too much and it stops being a mission to help and just a job that they dread going to.  Luckily she had hit that point yet.  “I know.  This will be a good thing...”  

The worst thing about the social workers, they always think that the kids are deaf or not listening.  The volume on their phone a little too loud.  Alexandra could here almost every word of both ends of the conversation.  “Too far gone...I don't know...they have money...”  It was the same thing as before.  Apparently this kids that were heading for this Mr. Starsmore were suppose to feel special.  At least in Alex's case it was because she could be the easiest to rehabilitate.  To bring back to the real world.  

Alex reached up and wiped the single tear that began to fall just as they arrived at the gates.  A man stepped out and waved them to stop.  “I'll call you back.”  Amanda said and hung up the phone.  

“Destination, purpose, and ID.”  The efficient guard said holding the clipboard before him.

“Amanda Johnson with DSHS.”  She said reaching for her purse and getting her drivers license out.  “I am going to James Starsmore's home.  I am dropping off his daughter.”

The guard took the documentation and went back to his computer.  “Isn't this exciting Alex?”  She smiled trying to get the girl motivated.

“Yeah...”  Alex voice was monotone as she continued to look out the window.

“You'll see.  You will make new friends and have loads of fun!”

Before Alexandra was forced to reply the guard returned.  He handed back the woman's identification and nodded.  “Enjoy your visit.”  He said waving them on their way, his partner watching the other traffic going by.  

“We will!  Thank you!”  Amanda replied heading back into traffic.  “He seemed nice.”

Alex gave a snort in response but didn't say anything.  The man wasn't nice he was perfectly efficient.  Probably exactly what the people were going for in this place.  The young girl continued to look out the window.  “Please try and make the best of this Alex.”  Amanda said with a sigh, making the turns that the clipped english voice said from the GPS.  

Silence engulfed them as Amanda gave up trying to strike up any type of conversation with the young woman.  They moved through the palm tree lined streets and pulled up in front of Alex's new home.  “See.  Even the neighbors seem nice and everyone is just moving in.”  Amanda tried to put a happy spin on things and hoped that the girl's new family would have better luck than she was.  

Pulling to a stop in front of the house, Amanda was amazed at the situation the girl was being blessed with.  Going from having a family, to having nothing more than someone's worst nightmare, to this.  Amanda prayed that Alex would quickly see that she was being given a fresh start.  

Alexandra couldn't help but look around in wide eyed wonder.  She had been told that her new 'Dad' was loaded but she couldn't believe this.  'Probably doing this to make himself seem like a saint.' Alex's views on life were no longer sweet and innocent, she had become an extreme cynic, untrusting of the world and everyone in it.

“Let's go Sweety.”  Amanda said getting out and heading over to the trunk.  The young man that had introduced himself before as Mr. Starsmore's assistant walked over.  

“Alex!”  He said happily, his mind still imagining the pop star conversing with his boss.  

“She is all set to go.”  Amanda set the suitcase down next Alex, the bag containing everything the girl owned, sadly there was still space in it.  “Here is the paperwork...”  She looked into the briefcase that she had set down and pulled out a folder.  “I will be stopping by sometime next week...”  Amanda flipped through the papers then nodded handing them to Julian.  “Protocol you know.”  They had been warned prior to this that many visits would happen over the next few months as the adoption was finalized.  “I will call and make an appointment.”

“Of course.”  Jules took the papers and looked toward Alex, he gave her a genuine smile.  

“Now you take care and call me if you need anything.”  Amanda looked at Alex.  “Okay?”

“Okay...”  Alex nodded half returning the warm hug Amanda was giving her.

“I see that Mr. Starsmore is busy so I won't interrupt but do tell him that I expect to speak with him when I come back next week.”

“We will look forward to it.”  He nodded toward her then picked up Alex's suitcase.  “Come on.  Let's go pick out your room and decide how we will spend Jaime's money on decorating.  I have a wonderful sense of style and I think you might too!”  

Alex knew he was attempting to make her smile so she allowed a small rare glimmer.  “I'm sure whatever is fine...”

Amanda gave a sigh of relief and headed to her car with a wave.

“What is the point in having a handsome man around if you can't spend his money.  Girl I need to teach you a few things.”  Julian laughed, getting a little bigger smile from the girl.  Alexandra didn't know what it was about this man but she felt very comfortable around him. 

Looking from the ground to the white sedan driving away, Alex raised her hand and waved at the woman leaving before glancing toward the house and following The man into what was suppose to be a new beginning.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 7, 2012)

*Later that evening.*

The Caledonian Function Room.

The dinner that was announced was very much a red carpet affair, celebrating the Grand Opening of Lyon Estates. Some of the press were allowed in for photo opps and a few interviews were conducted, mostly with the developers of the community but also with the residents.  Jason Hail stood with his usual confident demeanour, beaming at the interviewer.

“It feels great to be part of this community. Its important to connect with all parts of LA, from the very rich to the not so fortunate. I have a soup kitchen visit planned tomorrow where I will be donating some time and money to their noble cause. I want people to know that I am one of them and I care for everyone, regardless of their background.” He pulled Marcus and Mary close to him as they smiled for the camera. Once they were inside the building, where press were not allowed he distanced himself from his family, glad handing the various lawyers, bankers and movie studio owners. The interior was lavish; the dome ceiling was hand painted and looked like something from the renaissance, the white pillars all around gave it an even more majestic feel to it. There were large tables, all perfectly set with tablecloths and fine silver.

Marcus sat next to his mother, who was staring off into the distance as per usual, smiling somewhat eerily. Whenever she was approached by anyone she would smile and nod, but politely excuse herself as she was trained to do. In fact, she didn’t stay at the dinner long, waiting just long enough for the press to leave.

“Why are you still here?” Jason almost growled at Marcus, his voice an angry whisper.

“I…I thought I might stay. I haven’t had dinner yet…” Marcus said looking down.

Jason wanted to get rid of him but looked around and didn’t want to leave the party, even only for the half hour it would take to drop his son home and sort a pizza out. Marcus was already looking at the menu which was designed by a Michelin star rated chef. There were some unusual items like heart, rabbit and pig cheek, synonymous with fine dining; the theory being perhaps if you can make that taste good, you can make anything taste good. Marcus tentatively looked up at his father,

“Fine. But if you make an ass out of me then I’m sending you to boarding school in India!”

Marcus whimpered and fidgeted with his fingers under the table, which so far only they occupied; which soon only Marcus occupied, his father leaving to mingle.

Dante

Dante was still with the press, flirting with Susan Harding as per usual, his long time interviewer. She was the object of many a fantasy for men, with dark eyes, dark hair and a sultry and bewitching smile.

“C’mon we’ve known each other for so long we’re practically married! We just need to seal the deal!” Dante said as the camera was turned off.

“Uh-huh. And I’ll be like every other girl you’ve dated and dumped. Why don’t we talk about why you can’t seem to settle for one?” she signalled for the camera to start rolling, and Dante’s attitude changed.

“It’s just that I’m looking for the right girl. Too many are after the fame or the money and it’s hard to read. I’ve been hurt a few times but I’ll never give up on love.” Dante said, with Susan rolling her brown eyes and cutting the camera. Dante relaxed a bit and went back to his usual posture. He was sure to be sober whilst around her, as even though they were friends, the camera never lied. Other guests were walking by behind them on the red carpet, but the conversation could not be heard.

“Come on Dante, don’t bullshit me. You’re the one that’s dumped them. After you had your fun you just move on to the next one.” She said starting to pack up her things. Her tone was accusing yet jovial.

“You know as well as I do, this is how it works here. They get a good time; get to ride in limos, have crazy parties, and a story in the tabloids for a nice bit of cash which I can deny later. You know who my fan base is – I literally can’t have a girlfriend otherwise I’ll lose most of them. You think half these singers and actors are single? Wake up Susan.”

“Oh, I know all of that. And you just admitted that you can’t have a girlfriend so why would I jump into bed with you?” she smirked.

“Ah rats!” Dante said face palming, “Well I guess I can have one female friend. Sucks she has to be real hot though.”

“Well, maybe we’ll find that someone soon hmm?” She said as her cameraman left, “And Dante, look, you’ve been lucky that you’ve been getting me as your exclusive interviewer, but sooner or later someone else is going to come along and they’ll find out about your drinking issue. Please, cut back.” Her voice became soft with concern.

“There is no issue Susan.” Dante said a little curtly, “I’m having fun and making you money. What’s the issue?”

“The issue, Dante, is that you are a friend and as a friend I have a fucking responsibility to tell you that you are going off the rails like every other dumbass out there. If you’re not careful, you’ll end up a washed up nobody.” Her eyes became sharp and focussed, with Dante’s going somewhat blank.

“Yeah sure, well don’t go out of your way to try and take care of me. I’m just fine on my own.” He said sloppily saluting her and headed into the function room. Susan gave a restrained scream of frustration through her gritted teeth as he watched the back of a man who was on a slippery slope and yet could do nothing to pull him back.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 8, 2012)

The Caledonian Function Room.

The Starsmore family and Julian Chang did eventually made it to the dinner, despite the fact that old James threw what his assistant refers to as a hissyfit over the dress code. The men were expected to wear a kilt to the event, something that 'pa' Starsmore wasn't keen on as he had something of a quirk when it came to baring his legs. As a matter of fact, it was widely believed that this was why he hated going swimming. 

Poor Jamie never wore short if he had anything to say about it, back when he used to play football (as he called it, the European roots in him strong, around these parts it was known as soccer though) he even used to wear his socks pulled up as a high as they could.

Julian, ever the Machiavellian schemer, had managed to get James to wear a kilt as well to the event and had been making his boss extremely uncomfortable, compared to the usual 'rather' uncomfortable state his Asian assistant induced in him, by almost never tearing his gaze away from Jamie's legs for long between the time Jamie showed up with the kilt and when they headed to the dinner party.

Jojo was rather amused by it all, though he did not make any comments the glint in his eyes and the smile on his face spoke volumes and it was an easy feat for him to do so as he hadn't  been forced to wear a kilt as well. Julian had clued the kids in on the fact that the kilts were optional and that he was just messing with their 'daddy'

When they arrived at the scene, all the press and the rest of the chaos distracted Jamie from discovering the fact that not all the men were in kilts and instead his primary concern was to get Julian and the kids away from him while he fulfilled his obligations to the press.

With his dad in the midst of a political campaign, he had to talk at least a bit with the press despite how much he hated it and after sending Julie and the kids inside he had a brief interview.

A few minutes in, after talking about his father's campaign points, he was pleased to see a much more attractive interviewer arrive, who with some wit and charm managed to make her fellow interviewer end his interview a little sooner than he had intended so that Susan could talk with James alone.

"First of all, I'd like to introduce myself." She promptly did so and explained that while they had never met, she did recognize him though primarily trough having discovered that he was to be the neighbor of her exclusive interviewee Dante. 

"Ah I see." The Starsmore had replied. "And you would like to hear how thrilled or unhappy I'm with the prospect of having a rockstar next door?" He figured that her interest in him was mostly to keep up appearances, just like how he was doing standing her or even going to this dinner at all so he didn't intend to draw this out. Which really wasn't that odd, despite her lovely appearance, he didn't intend to make a pass at her while he was wearing a kilt.

"Why yes." She replied, an amused expression at her face as she noticed that James was highly uncomfortable in his kilt and was seemingly trying very hard to keep himself from fidgeting like he had to pee real badly.

"I'll reserve judgment until I know the man better." Was his answer, ever the jurist. "I do have a fourteen year old daughter that very recently made an addition to my little family, I'll have to make sure she doesn't happen to be a fangirl of his, it might result in some sleepless nights in the immediate future." He joked.

"Understandable, for a father to be protective of their daughters." She moved on to another subject. "I can't help but notice you being a bit uncomfortable." She chuckled a little.

"My first time." He replied. "Wearing a kilt, I mean." Using some charm and humor was his primary defense against the many things that annoyed or unsettled him. "So please be gentle with me."

"I'll trie to make the experience as enjoyable for you as possible." She joked back. "But another child yet still no wife I see." She pointed out the lack of a wedding ring or that a wedding/engagement or anything was announced by the Starsmore family's PR guy. "One of the things you and your new neighbor seems to share is the fact that the two of you are devout bachelors."

"We do huh?" His hands briefly raised up to his chin. "Hmmm well I'm not sure what to say to that." He began. "I could lie and say that I simply haven't met the right woman yet or something like that." James, despite being a lawyer did his best to limit the lies he had to tell, he tried to simply warp the truth as much as he could and use jokes, charm and whatever else he had at his disposal to camouflage it and the lies he couldn't get around.

"I'll be honest, I'm not entirely sure if I'm one for marriage." He eventually shared. "I would like to think of myself as a mature and romantic man at heart, but when it comes to commitment I'm sad to admit that I'm still very much rather immature." With a wink he added. "I can only hope that there is a charming lady somewhere out there that can help me move past my childish insecurities." he had enough and so prepared his exit move. "I would imply that I might just be talking to that charming lady right now but I'm far too shy for such a remark, I'll leave that to the rockstars of this world." 

From what he knew of Dante and by looking at this woman, he found it hard to imagine him not at least making a few dozens passes at his longtime interviewer.

"I'm afraid that I really should check up on my family now but I'll make sure to relay to Dante just how jealous I am of him.....You saw what my regular interviewer looks like a little before" And with that he took off, looking to join up with Julian and the kids again.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 9, 2012)

*The Caledonian Function Room...

The Asasumes...*

Mr. Asasume!

Mr. Asusume!  Over here!  Reporters were calling as the large family arrived in front of the building.  Can we have a word with you?

Heidi and the twins were busy looking around, seeing if they recognized any of the famous people that were around.  Their mother and grandmother staying near them, smiling happily but not talking to anyone.  The family was dressed to the nines.  Only for a moment.  George clapped his hands together and his brother turned around.

Is it true that there is a little trouble with your company moving overseas?  What complications are going on?

A sigh escaped Donald but the smile never faltered.  Now is not the time for such questions.  If you are eager to here these answers please talk to our representative.  We are here to celebrate the opening of a lovely community.

Is it true that you only moved here because of your wife's sister?  Another reporter called out, sticking the microphone in their faces.

We wanted a change of pace.  To see another part of the world.  Donald's didn't really answer the question, figuring it is of no ones concern as to why they had moved here.  Now if you excuse us we have a dinner to attend.  Donald nodded and George gave a wave as they headed inside.  

Nice kilt!  One of the reports called causing the pair to turn and give a little dance, though nobody could say what dance it was, mostly they just shuffled their feet.  Their red, green, and black kilts moving, the white shirt and dark black suit jackets stark in contrast.  They might not be handsome men but they were well dressed for the night.  Their dance finished they laughed and headed in the building.  

I wonder who all is here?  Heidi looked around with huge eyes.  She wore a dark blue dress that complimented her eyes.  It was tight fitting but went up around her neck, going as low as her knees.

Lots of people you won't know.  Renee chuckled looking at her kids then her mother-in-law that mimicked the younger ones expression.  Come on.  The soft satin of Renee's dress whispered against her, her long legs slipping from the slit in the fabric, she pulled the matching shall closer a bit of a chill from the strapless dress.  

There are more famous people here then when I married their father.  Nana said with a nodded, causing Renee to laugh with the older woman.  She was craning her head around, the soft peach silk of the dress and jacket soft against her skin.

Really?  Kiya giggled slightly at her grandmother then grabbed her hand.  I am sure it was wonderful.  Her green eyes glittered as they walked.  Like her mother, Kiya wore a black dress though it had slight sleeves that fell off her shoulders, the dip in the front showing off more than her parents would have liked but it was too late to change her clothes.

Where are we going to sit?  Zeke asked raising to his tiptoes and looking around, he wore the same kilt and jacket that his dad and uncle wore.

The invitation says we sit at the table by street.  George replied placing his hand on the back of Zeke's neck and moving forward.  So lets find the street we are on.  The large family moves forward, their eyes glancing at the tables and the people.


*
Heather...*

I can't believe I have to go to this.  Heather growled to herself, a make up mirror in front of her face as she put her lipstick on.  

Your manager said it would be a good idea.  The large man in the front seat said.  If Heather admitted to having any friends it would be Dave.  Her driver and bodyguard also the one person that could destroy Heather with the things he knew.  She knew to keep him close.  

Yeah and what she says is the word of god.  Heather rolled her eyes before rubbing her lips to spread the lipstick.  She snapped the mirror closed and put it back in her purse.  

Nick laughed and pulled the car up to the curve.  Stepping out, he shifted the suit's jacket then opened the car door for Heather.  Cameras began to flash as the woman stepped from the car.  She was dressed perfectly as usual, her silky red dress showing off every curve she had.  

Reporters called her name trying to get attention.  They tossed questions out at the young woman but she ignored them.  She waved and walked toward the building, Dave following close behind her.  At the entrance she turned giving an award winning smile.  I do believe it is time to get to know my neighbors.  If you have questions for me you can reach my manager.  Her words were delivered sweetly.

Well done.  Dave opened the door and smiled at her.  Ever diplomatic.

Heather gave him a smirk and rolled her eyes.  She didn't answer questions because she wasn't ready to be confronted about not having any movie roles in her near future.



*Adora...*

Are we there yet?  Adora was nervous and excited.  She rode next to Nick in the front of the bright yellow Ferrari, her one over the top splurge.  

We will be there in a moment.  Nick laughed at his childhood friend.  He was technically her bodyguard but they had been instant friends since he had moved to her town as a child.  

I can't believe we did it Nick!  Adora leaned across him and looked out the darkened window.  

You did it Adora.

Whatever.  Adora rolled her eyes knowing she wouldn't have been able to get this far without his support.  Oh!  the young woman sat back into her seat, flipped down the visor and checked her make-up.

You look beautiful.  Again he laughed before exiting the car and moving to the passenger side.  Slowly he opened the door, trying his best to keep his face straight.  Your adoring public awaits.  He whispered to her.

A beautiful smile spread over Adora's face, the look he was going for with his comment.  She stepped out and turned toward the crowds.  The camera's flashed as she moved forward, her dress an original created for just this moment.  It was a bright yellow, not something most would like, but on Adora it was a perfect compliment to her skin tone and dark hair.  Many nods of approval came her way as pictures were uploaded quickly.

Adora Ami!  A word please!  One reporter called toward her.  

She walked forward, Nick standing behind her, his arms crossed.  Yes?  She asked smiling, her soft accent noticeable.

It has been said that your newest line has been postponed.  Is this true?

Unfortunately yes.  Adora purred toward the reporter.  It was because of the work practices that our supplier was using.  Thankfully it was brought to our attention before work had begun.

Do you think this will cause issues for you?

Why should it?  Adora looked at the woman slightly confused.  Everyone knows that we only use the best suppliers so when one of our fans told us about this we stopped production immediately.  If they like the clothes that I create then they will hopefully wait another month or two.

Yes but-  The woman was cut off as Nick stepped forward.

I believe that is enough for this evening.  He said gesturing toward the door.  Adora Ami must meet with the people that have moved into this wonderful area.  I am sure she will answer more questions tomorrow.  He bowed slightly.

Thank you...  Adora gave him a grateful smile.

The price of making it big.   Nicholas opened the door and escorted her inside and toward the table they would sit at.    



*Alexandra...*

The girl looked around in wide eyed wonder.  The building was huge and she had spotted several people that she had seen in movies or on T.V., anywhere from actors to politicians.  She didn't like the feel of the environment and stood close to Julian and Jojo.  A nervous sigh escaped her as they walked forward.  

Though Alex did have to admit that Jojo's excitement was contagious she didn't smile, only stared at her feet wishing she could be at home and out of the dress that Julian had given her.  It would have been one that she picked out, nondescript and dark but she still felt as if she got more attention than she would like.  It never occurred to the teenager that her blue hair might be doing it, Alex liked her hair, it was the same color that she felt.  Blue.

Hiding behind the pair she waited quietly hoping that Mr. Starsmore, Jaime she reminded herself, would hurry so they could get this over with and go home, away from the crowds, the lights, the camera's, but most of all the people.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2012)

_*The Caledonian Function Room...*_

Yeah, he was going to hate this. He felt absolutely naked with the kilt on and had half a mind to just say the hell with it and take off. He probably couldn't do that to the kids though, and he didn't even want to know what Julian would do to him if he caught him later. 

He had some trouble finding his table and ended up caught in the middle of pack of people that forced him to head in the direction they were walking in, they mentioned a street name and that they were seated "there, at that table" but Jamie didn't recognize the name of the street, come to think of it, he didn't even know what street he had just moved into. Julian had taken care of everything, even driving over to the adress, otherwise he had known that the family were some of the new neighbors he'd have in this community.

"Hey are you lost buddy?" A big man chuckled and slapped him on his shoulder, amused by the expression that reminded him of a little boy that got separated from his parent at the supermarket.

"Uh, I guess so?" He didn't like people touching him like that, well unless it happened to be a sexy woman, George Asasume was no sexy woman. Uncomfortably James scratched the back of his head but was relieved to hear Julian's voice call out.

"Over here you big sexy dummy!"

"Ugh." He groaned loudly but did make his way over to Julian and his family. With Julian in the middle between the two kids, James opted to sit next to Alex. He honestly would've preferred Jojo, he hated talking while he ate his dinner but tonight it seemed unavoidable....Besides, he needed to get Alex better.

"Greetings and salutations." He wasn't sure to open, so he went for _grand_. "I'm James Starsmore, but please do feel free to call me Jamie." He introduced himself to the Asasume family and the rest of the people at the table. "This rather......Flamboyant gentleman over there is my assistant, who for some reason invited himself to join me during this wonderful event." He actually managed to bring that out without obvious sarcasm. "With the name of Julian Chang, next to him are my two kids, Jojo." James was actually the one who called him that first, there already was a Jon in his life who happened to be his own adoptive father so the boy got the nickname. 

"And finally.,dear Alexandra here right next to me." With a wave of his arm he pointed out the young blue haired girl. "so?" He eyed the big family. "One big happy family huh?" He said in his best cheery and interested sounding voice, he was actually trying hard not to look at the time or at one of the girls in the family. She was drop dead gorgeous but he already saw it coming, she didn't look the part but she'd turn out to be seventeen or something...... Yeah, he didn't intend to get anywhere near her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 10, 2012)

*The Caledonian Function Room...*

If one would look carefully behind the Asasumes they would see a pretty brunette, she wore a dark red dress that had a long sleeve on one shoulder, the other had none at all, she didn’t show cleavage, but the dress was form-fitting and stayed that way until mid-thigh where there was a slit in the fabric.  It was trimmed with a golden color.

She walked behind the group of her family, wishing that her mother would be better soon.  Quietly she pauses when her uncles began to dance, she giggles at the end, trying not to direct attention to herself.

“The invitation says we sit at the table by street.” George replied placing his hand on the back of Zeke's neck and moving forward. “So lets find the street we are on.” The large family moves forward, their eyes glancing at the tables and the people.

Melody looks around, “Um…The table is over there I think…” she says, very shy in the public place with many people.  The family, near clan, moves towards the table, Melody sat away from everybody, nervously squirming in her seat.  She obviously was uncomfortable, but she just gave a smile and waved, “I’m Melody Blaire.” She says simply.

*Down the street...*

At that point, down the street scampers a girl with light blonde hair.  She wore a green dress, went around the neck and leaving her arms exposed, it went to her ankles, having brown fringe at the bottom.  She danced, looking back at a man, he was ripped, large muscles, it was obvious in his red kilt and slightly open cream colored dress shirt.  He had nice, neat strawberry blonde hair.  They had a kid following, not a child, but not a teen either, she was grinning like an Idiot, in a dark orange, almost rust color, simple dress.

As they came near the paparazzi heard the singing from the man, he had a voice that was just as nice as his appearance, “She looked at me and this is what she said, There ain't no rest for the wicked, Money don't grow on trees, I got bills to pay, I got mouths to feed, Ain't nothing in this world for free, No I can't slow down, I can't hold back, Though you know I wish I could, No there ain't no rest for the wicked, Until we close our eyes for good.” He looks down at the littlest sibling, who hides behind her two older siblings.












“Ma and Pa couldn’t be here yet, they said they’ll be here later in the night.” The blonde woman says, stretching and the three get in the building before they get attacked with questions.  “Well Big Macintosh, I think we need to sit here…” pointing at a table, that had a bunch of other people there, but it said their street. 

“Eeyup.” The big man said, pulling out chairs for his two little siblings.

“Hey!   We’re the McFeerson family.”  The Blonde woman says, grinning, she points at her big brother, “That’s Max, that little one’s Dakota, and I’m Caitlyn.” She stretches her neck, and looks at the shy brunette who was twitching in her seat.  “Aw, we won’t bite." She leans on the table, scoots the chair back and walks over to the other woman, “C’mon, we need ta get you talking.” She says, scooting the brunette’s chair back, and pulling her up from her seat.  Making Melody squeak, giving a wide-eyed, assaulted look.

“Don’t scare th’ poor thing,” Max says, a quieted southern accent in his voice.

“I won’t, I just think she needs to be a little more social.  Work on some social skills.  That’s all.” Caitlyn says, looking at Dakota, who was looking interested in the kid around her age, who was being very shy herself.

“I-I don…I don’t have a choice do I?” Melody asks, who just gets a shake of the head and was swooped away for some social lessons.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Table...*

“Oh how wonderful!  I just love to see a loving couple raising their children together.  Though I'm confused...”  The older woman looked between Jaime and Julian.  “Is that what they call each other nowadays?”  Marian had a slightly confused look, but a blinding smile.

“Mom, I don't think that is what is going on.”  George wrapped an arm around the older lady.

“But, he said...”

“Yes, that is his assistant.”  George signaled to Jamie that he had this though it would take a lot of convincing for Marian to disagree.

“It doesn't matter to me.  I am hip to these things.”

Before anymore could be said Renee cut in.  “We are the Asasume family.  That would be our wonderful matriarch, Marian.”  She begins to point the people out as she names them.  “Her son George and her other son and my husband Donald.”  She turns to the children, each person waving and saying 'Hi' as they were introduced.  “My youngest daughter, Heidi and the twins Kiya and Zeke.”  She looks around at Melody being dragged away by a new group that had arrived.  “And, of course my wonderful niece Melody already introduced herself.”

“So if they aren't a couple, where is his wife?”  Marian looked at George, they had been carrying on the conversation the entire time that Renee was introducing the family.

“And, this beautiful woman...”  Donald paused picking up Renee's hand and putting a gentle kiss on the palm.  “Is my amazing wife Renee.”

“Dad...”  Heidi groaned while Kiya laughed and Zeke looked around somewhat bored.

“What?  I love your mother and I am not afraid to show it.”  

“I really love your hair Alex!”  Heidi said looking over at the girl.  “I always wanted to do something like that but we couldn't do anything like that in my old school.  I wonder if it would be allowed in our new school.  Do you think I could do that to my hair?  Would that be okay?  What color would you recommend?”  The young girl chattered excitedly.  

“Green.  Definitely.”  Zeke smirked at the girl.  “Or maybe orange but probably a florescent color so I know when you are coming.”  The young man chuckled.

“You're just jealous that some people have more style than you.”  Heidi huffed.

“Be nice.”  Kiya chuckled slightly putting a hand on her brother's shoulder, getting a grin from him.

“I am nice.  When have I never been nice?”

“What?”

“Enough.”  Renee looked over at the other family, while hers argued or laughed.  “Raising children is tons of fun, isn't it?”  She laughed seeing Jamie nod.

Not far from the talking and joking table a red head paused the man stopping just behind.  “Children?”  Heather groaned slightly at the thought of sharing the table with so many young people.  “Really?  Why am I here?  Do they really expect me to converse with these people?”  

“Now it shouldn't be that bad.  Only a couple of hours of your time.  Besides, looks like there is one handsome devil at the table.”

Heather let her eyes scan the rest of the people sitting there.  “Hmm...”  She wondered then let a sultry smile creep onto her face.  “It might make the night bearable.”

“I would think so.”

“Looks like there is someone there for you too.”  Heather smirked then stepped forward, her movements more calculated than before.  

“Oh my god!”  Heidi squealed poking her mother then reaching over to grab Kiya's arm.  “Do you know who that is?”

“Who?”  It wasn't that Kiya didn't know the woman, she just didn't know which person Heidi was talking about.

“Heather Reynolds!  The actress!”  

Kiya's head moved quickly and she stared for a moment wide eyed.  “I think she is going to sit here too!”  Heidi's voice was high with excitement.

For a moment Heather paused, letting the girl introduce her, a genuine smile gracing her beautiful face.  One thing that Heather truly enjoyed was being acknowledged and fawned over.  “I see I have a fan.”

“As if you wouldn't!”  Heidi squealed again.  “Oh my god!  I need an autograph!”  She began to look around for something to get the autograph with.

Placing a restraining hand on her daughter, Renee smiled at the woman.  “Please excuse my daughter.  It isn't often that she, well all of us, meet someone as famous as you.”

“But of course.  It is no issue.”  Heather nodded toward her, Dave quickly pulling out her chair.  She scanned the table, letting her teal eyes fall on Jamie.  “It seems that I am the one out of the loop.  You all know me but I don't have the pleasure of knowing who you are.”

Before anyone could move to introduce themselves to Heather, another woman moved near the table.  “Would this be the right table?”  A woman stepped near, she was obviously talking to her companion but her soft accent lilted across the table.

“I do believe that would be your street name.”  the man stood next to her, Adora's arm linked in his.

“Ah, what would I do with out you.”  Adora moved forward while Nick pulled a chair out for her.  “Please pardon me, I did not mean to interrupt.”  The woman nodded as she sat, all eyes turning toward her.  “I am Adora Ami.  I just moved in, I do believe near all of you.”  Her smile was sweet, though it faltered momentarily as the people stared.  Clearing her throat she looked toward Nick.  “This is Nicholas my friend and bodyguard.”  

“Adora Ami...”  Kiya said the name quietly.  “The designer!”  She said looking down at her own dress.

The genuine smile came back to Adora.  “I see you enjoy my creations?”

“Oh of course!”  Kiya blushed slightly and nodded.  “I do love your designs...”  She quieted down slightly, not liking being the center of attention.

“Yes, didn't you create the dress I wore last year.”  Heather looked at the woman, not liking the attention being taken from her.  

“I do believe so.”  Adora was genuinely thrilled to have met a woman that had helped seal her popularity among the stars.

“Now I do believe I was being introduced...”  Again her eyes fell to Jamie.

Before anyone could introduce themselves, Heidi let the names fly.  “It is a pleasure.”  Heather tried her best not to look down at the large family sitting across from her.  

“Nice to meet you!”  Adora smiled toward them, already liking the group.  “I am glad that I have moved in next to such nice people.”  

“Aren't we all?”  Heather said, introductions done for the moment.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2012)

The Table

Man, did he hate things like the torture session he was currently experiencing. This was probably Jamie's thousandth event like this, yet it never got any better for him but at least he had become a master of fake smiles and interests of similar authenticity. He did little to invite conversation himself but when drawn into one by one of the many people at the table he held his ground.

When Heather finally arrived his mood improved though, if he hadn't been an atheist he might've shot a glance up in the air and thanked a higher being for making the evening a lot more bearable. And not just the evening, besides having the Brady Bunch over here live in his street, apparently the actress was also a new neighbor...One he intended to know a lot better in the near future.

Getting to talk to her proved a little difficult, first another woman arrived who herself made it high up on Jamie's list. He didn't recognize her but his understanding of fashion and it's accompanying scene ended at fashion models. The next chance had gotten was snatched away by one of the Bradys, Heidi if he remembered correctly though but with all of the names he had heard flying down in this short time he couldn't be sure.

When he finally did get a chance to talk to the redhead, he decided that he would spent the rest of the event hitting on her that way at least the entire night wouldn't be as torturous or fruitless as it had been, after all Jamie wasn't really that interested in meeting his neighbors....He had met Dante already, a guy he could drink a beer with over a match, what else did he need in a neighborhood? He certainly wasn't looking forward to being invited to every birthday that would take place and all the barbecues and whatnot that people seemed to enjoy so much.

With Heidi already having introduced him and everyone else at the table, he figured he could start with the flattery right away. "My my, Heather Reynolds, I have to admit that I'm quite a fan." This actually true, but when it came to his favorite actresses it was all about physical attractiveness. 
He enjoyed watching movies, as a matter of fact his idea of an ideal date was just sitting on the coach with a movie with pleasant company. But James purely watched movies for the visual stimulation, the action, the special effects and the pretty women.

"Actually if it wasn't so embarrassing I would've asked for your autograph myself." He laughed a little, that was a habit of his. Saying something without really saying it. "I mean, it's okay for you kid." He briefly glanced over to Heidi before refocusing on Heather. "It probably wouldn't be as charming if a grown man asked for it." He actually got the impression she rather enjoyed her celebrity status so he intented to make use of that.

"Really James?" With an overly dramatic sigh Julian butted in, it was not just that he didn't like seeing the dreamy James chase after women but it had gotten rather old that Jamie couldn't near a pretty woman without turning into a dog, uncaring of the impression that he made. Just showing up for an event like this and pretending to enjoy himself while socializing wasn't enough to make a good impression. On top of that the kids were sitting right there, Alex hadn't even spent her first night at her new house and family....What would she think, she couldn't have that high of an impression of men to begin with.

"Oh please." James rolled his eyes and took a sip of water. "You're just jealous you'd never be able to make my heart flutter like that." He said it in a jokingly manner but it was a shot at Julian, he was absolutely dependent on the man but he couldn't always appreciate his outragous behaviour while at the same time acting like James was a pig when he was talking with a woman.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2012)

*The Dinner Table*

*Marcus Hail.*

He was surrounded by beautiful people. A stunning fashion designers, a sumptuous actress and some girls who were just naturally pretty. Marcus was certainly not going to say anything for fear of making a fool out of himself; though that would hint that he had some pride to protect –  the real reason was plain and simple; he was intimidated by them. His eyes looked down and then glanced every so often upwards to their chest and eyes (to ensure he wasn’t caught); thankfully he had zero presence at the table and was free to admire them without questioning looks.

Of course he recognised Heather, the flame haired actress though he never liked her on screen. She looked too fake at times and the smiles she gave had always seemed so cardboard. He wasn’t sure but he couldn’t remember her being nominated for anything; still she was eye candy.

Marcus loved the movies. Seeing as his dad wouldn’t let him out much and he figured video games were the cause of all the world’s problems Marcus had an extensive movie collection. He watched Monroe, Hepburn, Roberts, Streep, Jolie – Heather didn’t come close to them. 

It was then that he was caught staring at her – for once he was looking at a woman’s face and not their curves. She looked at him, sitting a few empty chairs away from her.

He froze but started to open his mouth to say something.

"Uh..."

*Jason Hail.*

Michael Shreeves was a lobbyist in the Senate; Jason Hail was listening intently on his concerns on abortion. Of course it was wrong; the mother needs to have the baby no matter what. Their views on the issue of rape were a little less vocal but they knew they shared the same beliefs. It was partly women’s fault. Wearing skimpy clothes and parading around like hookers – what did they expect? Just so they can have the freedom to dress like whores and disgrace themselves, they want the option of abortion? Ridiculous.

The two men joked quietly about several of the women on show. Their heads both turned as Heather walked in with a big black man as a bodyguard. ‘Jungle fever’ they said in unison and laughed whilst sharing a drink. Jason though became concerned about her sitting so close to Marcus. He was a fucking liability but it was too late to have an abortion on him! The idiot was gawking at her like pervert and the Heather spotted him. The fucker was about to open his stupid mouth!

“Good evening one and all! Looks like we’ll all be neighbours! How wonderful!” Jason nearly ran to the table and slapped his hand down on Marcus’s shoulder, “This is my son Marcus and I am Jason Hail. Pleased to meet you.” 

The focus of the evening appeared to be Heather but Jason looked to the two brothers in the Asasume family; George and Donald. “I see that you’re opposite me at number 7. Best house on the street, but that’s living proof that the American Dream is still attainable through hard work and dedication eh?” He looked at his wife and children “Ah what a lovely family. I’m sure they will fit right in here.”

Such innocence in their eyes, he thought. Perhaps he could get them to move out of the house by their own volition. He would certainly introduce them to a certain Lyon Estates family. 

“And Mr Starsmore, I heard you possess the same talent at law as your father. Though I do hope your golf is a little better than his. I could use someone to play with.” He spotted his kilt but deliberately ignored the very gay man, “Ah, how very brave of you.”

He looked to Adora and the black bodyguard who had his eyebrow raised. His smile became somewhat more plastic at the sight of the two people of colour. Though he would, given the opportunity, screw the holy hell out of that Adora. “I believe my wife is familiar with your designs and I’m certain that you’ll be a local celebrity here. I know my wife will be desperately wanting to try on some of your new designs.”

He saved the best for last, “And Miss Heather Reynolds. A Hollywood beauty for certain. I have many friends in the MPAA I’m sure they would help you out. Some of the producers and I were just commenting on just how talented you were.” The lecherous look in his eye flashed in an instant, though he did well to compose himself. ‘I’m sure they would help you if you helped me…’ was what the statement insinuated. He’d have to make sure his wife got a good dose of her medication soon. He’d send Marcus off… somewhere. “Ahem, well I believe my son is a big fan.”

The words came out of his mouth before he could stop them. He was so enamoured with the woman that his haste for a change of subject landed his socially inept son in the spotlight. He knew Marcus liked movies and had muttered something about Heather at the dinner table once, so perhaps this wouldn’t be so bad. 

Marcus on the other hand was now face to face with Heather, who was staring right at him. One thing Marcus never learnt was ….anything to do with social gatherings. He was a little too truthful.

“Not really…” he mumbled and with those two words there was a great deal of tension suddenly around the table. Jason could scarcely believe it.

“Ah…ahaha! Oh my son, what a kidder you are! What a great sense of humour! You…you really are something else!” The words were said through gritted teeth and the grip on Marcus’s shoulder became tight for an instant ensuring that he let his shit of a son know that he was incredibly irate about it all. 

Then, almost as a Godsend the lights went out and a spotlight shone out onto the stage. 

“Ladies and Gentlemen, please welcome tonight, one of the residents of Lyon Estates and the multi award winning pop sensation…. Dante!”


*Dante*

A few minutes before

“Mike, do I really have to do this gig? I mean one, it’s for free and two most of the guys here are my fans' parents.” Dante spoke on his phone with his agent

“Look, you don’t get a nice house in the richest neighbourhood in LA for free. The organisers wanted a great act to kick things off. You’ve got a great voice and you’ll be singing some of the shit they grew up with.”

“You do realise I look ridiculous as Elvis.” Dante was dressed like the King of Pop, though in truth it wasn’t any less flamboyant from what he normally wore – it was just that was his style and this was someone else’s. 

“No more ridiculous than you normally look…” Mike hit back sounding out the sentiment, “Get out there, do a few songs and then you can go round picking up women and getting wasted.”

Dante sighed and took a small swig from his rum.

“Are you drinking?” Mike asked as he heard Dante gulp

“Yes, but on a scale of 1 to 10 I’m only a 2 in terms of drunk.Susan was around so had to be on my best behaviour. Besides my best Elvis impersonations are always better when I’m a little tipsy. Uh-huh!” Dante said as Elvis

Mike couldn’t actually argue with that. “Fine but seriously I don’t want to see you or your bum in the papers tomorrow. Good luck out there.” Mike said 

“Sure.” Dante said and hung up and practised his pelvic thrusts.


*Here and now*

A few fireworks lit off at the stage  and Dante made his grand entrance with “A little less conversation”

link

Dante gyrated like the King and though his voice didn’t go as low it was still a great rendition. 

The song ended and there was a good applause from the crowd, a towel was thrown and he wiped what little sweat there was. “Thanks everyone. Glad to be your neighbour here! On behalf of the developers at Lyon Estates I’d like to welcome you this great new place and hope that your life here is like Heaven on Earth!”

With that he bowed, jumped off stage and made a beeline for his table. 

“Phew! Man that song is always a good warm up. I’m get some good eating done tonight! Nice legs by the way.” He said to Jamie as he sat next to him and opposite Kiya. From where he was sitting he couldn’t see Heather as Jason was blocking his view “Gotta say, this is a real good looking table. Probably the best one here.” He said acknowledging the beauty of Kiya, Heidi, Adora and of course himself. Hell, even the boys were good looking, he was sure he had seen the blonde haired guy sitting next to Kiya but couldn't quite place him. 

He then did a double take at Renee Asasume not noticing the man sitting next to her, “Hold the phone! Wow! Now you put our average up about 100 points. Please tell me you’re single!”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2012)

*The Caledonian Function Room...*

The two women stand at another part of the room, the blonde looks the other.  “C’mon!  Let’s start talking!  What do you like to do?” Caitlyn says with a grin.

“Um…” just then the Elvis impersonator started singing, “Um, excuse me, sir. I mean no offense, but your rhythm is just a teeny tiny bit off." Melody says to the pop star, very shyly, but Dante didn’t even hear he was so into himself.

“There ya go!” Caitlyn bounces up and down, giving a grin, “So what DO you like to do?

“Um, I like to sing and write my own music, and play a guitar.”

“Sweet!  I can think of some awesome songs for you to do!  I think it’d be awesome, cause I can work a music creation program like a pro!” Caitlyn squeals in delight.

“Oh?  I’ve always wanted to learn.  But I would never think to.”

Caitlyn spins in place, “When do you want to learn?  I can bring my laptop and we can mess around with it.” She giggles like a maniac, grabbing Melody’s hand and starts to spin her around, “We are going to have SO MUCH FUN!” she lets off another squeal.

“Well, I have to go to work tomorrow, so maybe after work.” Melody says, being dragged around the room by the dancing blonde.  She gets brought back to the table for a quick thirty seconds.

“Adora Ami!  I love your work, I could never wear it myself, but I always…” Caitlyn giggles, “Adora’d it!”  The brunette being drug off again, “I think you’re a good Fluttershy.”

“…What?” Melody questions, looking at the other girl, who now is just standing.

“You make me think of Fluttershy, haven’t you ever seen My Little Pony, Friendship is Magic?” she looks at Melody who shakes her head, then she gets a disgusted look on her face.  “Oh my god, you haven’t!?  You need to see that show, it’s like the best thing EVAR!  You have to promise me you’ll watch it!  In fact, that’s what we will do, I have the full series on my computer.” The blonde grins, “Oh, You never told me, what IS your job?”

“I’m a baker, I bake cupcakes, and that sort of thing.” Melody replies, pulling a piece of hair behind her ear.

“Oh my…I think we have a natural pony!  Pinkie pie is a party pony, and she’s a natural cupcake baker.  Oh this place is WAY too dull.”  Caitlyn grins and starts singing.
link

Dancing around everywhere, saying hello to random people throughout.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2012)

*They All Meet....

Heather...*

The woman almost purred when the lawyer turned his wanted attention her way, even more pleased to find out that he was as smooth as she hoped.  Heather's teal eyes fluttered and she placed her chin on her hand as she listened to him.  ?Oh, for you I would give a very good autograph...?  she let the words hang completely oblivious to the younger people at the table.  She gave a husky laugh at his compliments and took a drink from the glass of champagne that had been set in front of her seat.

Just as she was about to continue her flirting, enjoying the relief the evening seem to be giving her, Heather set the glass down and glanced across the table.  Noticing one of the boys, she had already forgotten their names, staring at her she raised an eyebrow, letting a small taunt the young man.  Opening her mouth slightly so she could ask him if there was an issue, she was interrupted by what she soon learned was the young man's father.
_
He saved the best for last, ?And Miss Heather Reynolds. A Hollywood beauty for certain. I have many friends in the MPAA I?m sure they would help you out. Some of the producers and I were just commenting on just how talented you were.? The lecherous look in his eye flashed in an instant, though he did well to compose himself. ?I?m sure they would help you if you helped me?? was what the statement insinuated. He?d have to make sure his wife got a good dose of her medication soon. He?d send Marcus off? somewhere. ?Ahem, well I believe my son is a big fan.?_ 

Once again taking a sip from the the glass before her, Heather caught the look in the man's eye, a smile once again on her lips, she gently toasted the man.  It had nothing to do with the way the man looked, his movements, or anything special it was the mention of the MPAA and his possible connections.  ?It seems that moving to this street was a much better idea than I had previously thought.?  She set the glass down and shifted her eyes.  ?I will have David call and make an appointment so that we can discuss things further.  I thank you.?  

Heather almost choked on her drink when the boy made that statement.  Clearing her throat she glared at the kid.  ?Oh, kids are so much fun that way.?   her voice was dry dripping with malice but before anything else could be said the lights dimmed and a man began to sing.  ?Elvis?  Really??  She rolled her eyes at the popstar.  They had met before but she hadn't really talked to him, he seemed to full of himself for her taste.  ?He lives on our street??  Heather asked James and sighed, so much for peaceful.


*Alex...*

The young woman gave a tentative smile when introduced and lightly blushed when Heidi had mentioned her hair.  She envied the girl her outspoken personality, the way she seemed to trust everyone and be so happy.   Glancing at Julian she sighed turning her attention toward her 'father' and frowned.  

'Are men all the same?'  Alex thought to herself.  Barely a minute had passed by before he was hitting on the actress.  It all came down to the same thing, he would hit on her and she would hit on him.  She remembered her mother, the men that would hit on her, she would flirt then take them home.  The rest of the night Alexandra would lay bed holding the pillow over her ears and the radio on.  

The chair squeaked slightly as Alex shifted closer to Julian.  It was the train of thought that caused her waking nightmares to flash in her mind.  A tear rolled down her cheek, luckily everyone was looking at the man talking about movies and she was able to wipe it away unnoticed.  Her stomach rolled and she hoped that they wouldn't have to stay here very long.  Even the song being sung caused her head to hurt, she wasn't a fan of happy pop music, not anymore.



*The Asasumes...*

?Yes.  Though it is beautiful it is also the biggest...?  Donald began but the man was on a role and he listened quietly a soft smile playing on his face.  'A politician...'  He sighed his mind moving away from the current topic and let his eyes move around the table, taking in the people that now live around him.  He was starting to wish that they hadn't moved out here or had at least left the kids back in Hope.

Just as conversation was beginning to pick back up again the lights dimmed and a voice started to sing.  Heidi screamed when she saw who it was, even Kiya seemed excited her eyes dancing but she was able to restrain herself better than her sister.  With a laugh Renee pulled the girl back in her sit and admonished her for screaming.  ?Sorry...?  Heidi looked sheepishly up at her mom but turned back to listening to the music.  ?What song is he singing??

?Really??  George glanced down at his niece.  ?That is a song from the king of rock and roll!?

?Who is that??  Heidi looked confused.

?That is Elvis Presley dear.?  Nana reached over and patted her hand.  ?He was a nice enough fellow.  I remember he came through Hope one time while he was still struggling.  We sat and talked to him while he ate but then he started dancing.  We told him it looked silly but he still did it.?  She was smiling as she shrugged then turned back to watch the young man.  ?Elvis was much better.?  

?I like this one!?  Heidi practically squealed and wondered how she could sneak around to where ever he was sitting and get his autograph.

The song ended and people applauded.  Donald turned to ask something to the other people at the table when the sing sauntered over and dropped into a chair.  His mouth was running quickly, almost as fast as Jason's but the singer lacked the eloquence that the other man had.  ?Haha!?  George laughed at the man when he talked to Renee though he trying to get Heidi to let go of his arm.  The grip was stronger than he could imagine the girl to be.

?He lives on our street??  The tone came out in a choked whisper.

?I believe so or he wouldn't be allowed to sit here.?  Nana nodded still smiling.

Kiya looked over at Dante and smiled before turning her head away blushing slightly.  It was the first time that meeting someone here caused her heart to thump.  Her friends back home had talked about what it would be like to meet him or others like him when they moved here.  Now confronted with the situation the thought of being sexy and flirty like Heather went completely out the window.  She pulled a lock of hair forward and began to play with it.

?Me??  Renee looked around then laughed, Heidi's mouth dropped open before she began to grin, Dante had hit on her mom.  She couldn't wait to tell her friends!  ?I don't think I take things that high.?  She laughed self-conscientiously.  ?Not only am I almost old enough to be your mother I am going on twenty years of happily married bliss.?  She laughed holding up her left hand, not only did it have a small diamond ring and wedding band, one that she was given long before they made their money (she would never let him replace it) but her fingers were laced with her husband's.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2012)

*Adora/Nick...*

The pair sat and listened.  Nick wasn't a big talker besides this was Adora's crowd, he only came along to give her confidence, not that she was shy it was just a big deal to the woman.  When the kid was caught staring at the actress, a fact he was also guilty of, along with the other women at the table but he had years of practice and could recover much quicker, he did the best at hiding the smile that threatened to spill out.  'Poor kid...'  Nick thought to himself but turned as Jason Hail showed up.

“My designs?  How wonderful.  I shall send her a couple new ones.”  Adora was always one to please but she also looked for the good in people before the bad.  Not wanting to acknowledge what she might see until it because almost painfully clear.  “Nick you must remind me to do that!”

*“Of course.”*  Nick smiled at her before moving his eyes back to the man.  He caught the look and he knew what it meant.  When he looked at Jason his eyes lost all warmth, deciding he would have to keep his eye on the man.

*“They pulled out all the stops for this one.”*  Nick mumbled as the music started and singer began strumming away to Elvis.  A singer that he always favored.

“It is amazing!”  Adora smiled at him then watched Dante as he strutted around.  Surprised when he made his way to their table and immediately began to talk as if he had known them all for ages.  Then he hit on the woman causing Adora to chuckle then laugh when Renee responded.  “I agree you are a beautiful woman Renee.  Maybe I will have you and your children do some modelling for me.  I much prefer women over those things they...”  She let the words trail off glancing at Nick who was chuckling.  “Pardon me.  I do have a tendency to ramble when I am nervous.”  People chuckled and began to talk once more laughing when the girl came over and sang some strange song.


*And then...*

“I thought this place had standards.”  Heather grumbled at the strange young woman and rolled her eyes before turning back to Jamie.

The rest of the group sat and laughed a few people getting into the song but one thing it did help was relax people at least the ones that were nervous.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 16, 2012)

The table


Jamie 


The arrival of the Hails was something James could've done without, well the 29 year old didn't have an opinion about the kid but James knew enough about Jason's type to know that everything was an act with those people and most likely you wouldn't even want to know what those people were really thinking. He smiled politely when he had been addressed. "Well if my father's skill level isn't quite up to your standards you don't even want to see me play." That skillfully practiced yet utterly fake chuckle accompanied this, it was reserved for occasions like this.

He hated the game, as a matter of fact he had frequently played intentionally as bad as he could possibly could get away with to discourage people from inviting him for future games. He'd rather sit trough watching a WNBA match than play a round of golf, and he hated WNBA matches.

The politicians thinly disguised insinuation was also something that do much to improve James' opinion of the man. It wasn't so much that he didn't care for another man chasing after the same woman, as a matter of fact competition was something enjoyed actually as the challenge itself of romancing a woman was something he enjoyed. He didn't care much for those slimy tactics, this 'game' should be played with skills like charm and wit not false promises or even actual bartering. 

He refocused on the actress though, losing himself in those teal eyes of her's as she said. “Oh, for you I would give a very good autograph...”
He couldn't help but give a small, but dreamy sigh after her retort. Yeah, he was going to like this one a lot, that much was obvious already. His sharp mind actually failed him briefly, the replies it formed weren't quite suited for the current situation and company. He eventually settled on. "I guess I'll have to work on my shyness than, so that I might ask you sometime for your autograph." He took a sip from his water, he usually never drank at events like this as his dislike of them would only make it more tempting to get wasted.

He had intended continue where he had left off but as Alex caught his attention, Heather's was seized by someone else. A squeak coming from right caused him to focus on his 'daughter', as she moved closer to Julian and she seemed very uncomfortable. Jamie could relate somewhat, without his libido he probably would've felt the same and not even to mention the history that girl had. He suspected that he most likely only reinforced that already negative image she had of the male gender and knew that while he could do little, he was to do whatever he could for her.

But what?

He ashamed to admit that the only thing that came to mind was to offer to Julian to take her home, obviously she wouldn't feel comfortable around just anyone else so he himself was out of the question. But it gnawed at him that this solution was very heavily influenced by his desire to get rid of Jules. 

Instead he eventually settled on an apology. He leaned over to her and whispered to her. "I'm sorry, I should have kept you in mind." He added. "I'll watch my behavior from now on around you, but if there's anything else that me or Jules can do for you.....Just ask, okay?" It was the best he could do.

Dante's performance cut the tension somewhat, at least for James and when Heather started talking to him again, he replied though fully intending not too blatantly hit on her anymore with Alex sitting next to him. 

“He lives on our street?”

"Haha yes, right next door to me." He chuckled. 

Jojo

The shy kid had kept to himself, nibbling away at appetizers while trying to stay out of the conversations that took place around him. He had given the occasional one syllable response when a question was directly asked of him but it wasn't long before the student withdrew himself and started drawing on a napkin. They (J&J) wouldn't let him go these things with his notebook anymore but he usually had some pencils or pens on him. 

The beautiful women at the table inspired the artist, and it wasn't long before images of their likeness were found on the napkin he was drawing on. Julian noticed what was going on but decided to leave the kid be, it was going to take some time before he'd be able to function at a thing like this, if ever.

Julian himself was having a little trouble, there were more than just a couple of men at this table that had piqued his interest, to say the least. The thing was that while James might've had no such reservations, Jules didn't quite feel comfortable chasing after conquests with the kids right next to him. He made a mental note to follow up on a few of these 'leads' at a later time.


Later that evening 

“I thought this place had standards.” While Heather might've not been amused at the strange woman's antics, James had laughing his ass off. He'd take a nut like that over a pretentious politician every time, though the laughter quickly died down when he noticed that Julian had gotten up and joined in with the dancing and the singing in his attempt to make Alex more comfortable.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 16, 2012)

*I'm in the mood for Dancin'!*

Dante

She spoke softly and with not a hint of sexuality about her (towards him - but plenty towards her partner). Whoever she was married to had sucked all the good stuff out of her. And by that it simply meant that she wasn’t flirting with him!

“So, who’s the lucky man?” he asked, curious as to who could get such a beauty. Probably some glamorous, young, incredibly hot guy. Like himself! He followed the scrawny hand that was holding her gentle paw and Dante could not hide his ever increasing astonishment at who owned the skinny hand.

“Him?! Wow lucky man is an understatement.” He looked at the irritated look on Donald’s face, “uh…no offense or anything…” he said half heartedly.

He looked back at Renee who was looking at Donald, who in turn was still looking at Dante. “Shit, well love is a strange and wonderful thing huh? That’s cool. Here’s to the underdog!” he raised a glass and toasted. Oddly, most people raised their glass too.


Jason.

There was a knowing smile that crept through his face as Heather accepted the proposal and handled his shit of a son in a manner that pleased him. “Hm. Well, I’ll be in touch.” He said, looking the woman from head to toe and nodding slightly to himself, as if he were looking at a buffet table.

He shook out of his thoughts and turned his attention to George Asasume. This was a man that had a ton of money, money that could well be used for his upcoming campaigning. 

“Mr Asasume! Excellent to see you’re back in LA. If there’s anything I can do for you then just let me know.” He said taking that large hand and shaking it. “I am in the running to be mayor of this little community we have here and if there’s anything I can do to make your…”

It was then that the odd little girl started singing leaving Jason a little speechless. “Wh..what an adorable little thing.”. This was obviously the result of tv or video games. A poison to the mind! 

And then just like that, people started getting up to dance. Of course the ceiledh had also started and the live band had started to play with an enthusiastic Scotsman gregariously yelling away instructing everyone how to properly spin their partner about; swapping as they went. As far as social dances went it was a real ice breaker; no-one knew what they were doing but much to the delight of the organisers they had a good go at it. Well, most did.

Jason was a little irritated by the volume of the music, making his somewhat sensitive conversation to George, completely undoable. If the music were to stop, he’d be left yelling some potentially harming statements – and that would be the most ridiculous way to perform political suicide; by simply yelling it at the top of your voice!


Marcus. 

He looked around a little nervously, but saw one of the kids at the table doodling on a napkin. He was curious to see what it was and was surprised to see it was one of the girls at the table. 

“Wow! That’s really good!” he said half standing up and looking over at Jojo’s work. Marcus was a little unsure if he had said anything but he did look up and his face didn’t have the usual ‘fuck off’ look that he was accustomed to. Marcus looked at the quality of the drawings and looked at the one of Adora. He wondered if he could draw them naked. He would totally pay good money for that! 

He got up and pointed a little timidly to the seat next to Jojo, curious if he could accurately draw the female anatomy. Jason was too busy trying to talk to George to notice that his son was sitting next to a black boy – a situation, once discovered, would be hastily rectified.


Dante

Most people had gone up to dance and the man in red was not one to sit idle for too long. Jamie was busy trying to crack Heather's safe and confound it to hell, Renee was a happily married lady. He sighed as a few people came to get his autograph, mostly squealing teens and the like.

He recalled his childhood momentarily. Happy for that part of town, though that wasn't saying much at all. It just meant he wasn't abused or starved. Instead he was extorted and blackmailed. He knew he was destined for greater things; that he was too big for that place but as he signed the autographs and took pics with various people he wondered if this was where he belonged. Somehow it still didn't quite fit. He was missing something....and it annoyed him that he didn't know what it was.

He needed a drink, but he had forgotten his trusty flask of rum. More accurately he had forgotten his second, trusty flask of rum, having gone through what was left of the first one, that had been sipped out of through the day. He needed something to do...

The blonde girl kept looking at him and then looking away, then repeating the process many times. Dante found this a little amusing and stared at her with a ridiculous grin on his face, as she did so. She went a little closer to beet than red and gave off probably the sweetest little smile he had ever seen. 

He looked to the dance floor where everyone was spinning around. Not much chance for conversation, but a bit of touching, sweating and fun never went amiss.

"Ok, we're dancing." Dante got up out of his chair, grabbed the girl's hand and dragged her to the dance floor, though with not much resistance. Her skin was...soft.

He pulled her to his side and put his arm aroun her waist and put hers around his. "I think this is how they do it." he said referring to the Scottish dance that was going on. She was as stiff as a board. He pinched her butt, "Loosen up! You'll pull a muscle if you try and dance like that!" he smiled at the girl and they joined in the dance.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 19, 2012)

Three people stood at the entry way of the richly designed building that was housing the dinner to celebrate the newly built Lyon Estates. The outside was almost, hell it was, a red carpet affair that you'd normally only see during an award night. The pressed were lined up along the carpet, just barely cut off at the entrance into the building. The three people standing where patiently huddled together as they watched a giant ever growing paparazzi crowd that formed just ahead of them.  The consisted of a rather tall man, a teenage girl, and a flamboyantly dressed woman.

The man stood at about six foot two and was dressed from head to toe in black. Black shoes, black pants a simply designed, but incredible fashionable jet black coat with a milk white crest toward the bottom. He wore a white dress shirt underneath that covered his wrist where he wore black gloves with a matching black fedora, with a long blond ponytail flowing from it. The man looked like something out of a mafia movie. The young girl beside him stood poised with her hands folded, a very innocent looking girl. Long flowing blonde hair that reached just below the middle of her back with bangs and a burgundy headband. The girl wore a matching dress shoulder-less dress with the colors of white, pink and burgundy to match her headband. 

Finally the last of the trio was a woman who stood with a rather agitated look on her face. It came from the fact that, when they first arrived, all the photographers and interviewers wanted some kind of info on her next "Line of clothing", but then she stepped out and was immediately shunned. She stood out the most among the three, as her dress was a bright assortment of red and pink. A ruffled v-cut neckline in the front with a matching parasol and hat that went surprisingly well with her unique silver hair. 

"Mother still isn't through yet?" The youngest of the three spoke.

"Vat is taking so long?!" 

"Luccia...Jose." 

The two girls looked up to their father as he spoke in his deep monotonous voice. It was his way to telling them to be calm and wait. The two simply responded with "Yes father" as they continued to wait. A few more minutes passed before the crowd began to split down the middle and a very beautiful woman appeared making her way toward the entrance. She had almost a moonlight-glow to her silver hair, that she wore as a pony tail at the top that flowed down passed her shoulder and bangs styled in the front just reaching her shoulder. The outfit she wore left...very little to the imagination as it showed off all over her curves and skin just barely covering her right leg and exposing plenty of cleavage. 

"I'm sorry that took so long." She apologized. 

Her voice was incredible soft and lovely, almost elegant in a way as she pronounced each word. Once that was over the three entered the lavish building and was hit with the sound of music and chatter. Upon entering Yuber  spotted a table that sat off in a very far corner of the room "We'll be sitting there Jeane." He simply said as he went off on his way. While their daughter, Jose, began mingling, talking about the newest fashion trends and what not. 

That just left Jeane and Luccia standing by themselves.

The older woman looked down at her daughter with a warm smile on her face. "Te-hee, would you like to dance?"

"S-sure." She responded.

Taking her hand the two began their walk over to the dance floor.​


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2012)

*The Dinner...

Heather...*

“Next door?”  Heather sighed then shrugged.  “I guess we can't exactly pick and choose can we?”  It wasn't anything more than Heather found the man obnoxious and without class.  The woman had to admit that at least he knew how to toast, even if it was because he once again floundered on hitting on a woman.  Setting her glass down after taking a sip, the actress turned her attention back to the man sitting next to her.

“Enough of them...”  She purred leaning toward Jamie and placing a hand on his arm.  “Tell me about you.  I had your firm do some work for me but I didn't know they had a man as handsome as you working there.”  The words were soft, her lips close to his ear, there was no other way for them to speak with the music blaring around them.  Heather turned slightly and looked toward the band.  'You would think they would have been able to tone it down a bit.'  She shrugged.  “We can talk later when we can hear each other.”  She stood then and put a hand on his.  “I feel like dancing.  Care to join me?  Or should I find someone else?”


*
Donald/Renee/Zeke...*

“Yes...”  Donald nodded toward Dante with an eyebrow raised.  “I thank my lucky stars daily.”  He lifted her hand and kissed the back of it again before raising their glasses to the toast.  The music started up and all eyes turned toward the dance floor.

“Now that looks like fun!”  Renee looked out at those dancing.  “Come on Sweetheart.”  The woman stood taking her husband's hand.  “Please excuse us.”  She gave a slight nod and then her husband whisked her out onto the floor.

“I want to dance too!”  The matriarch of the Asasumes looked around.  

“Come on Nana.  Uncle George seems a bit busy.”  Zeke had stood and walked over to his grandmother before bowing.

“You're such a good boy!”  She smiled taking his hand and walking out with the others.


*Kiya...*

The young woman was in a complete state of turmoil.  Her mother didn't allow her to bring her cellphone so she couldn't text anyone and let them know who she was sitting with.  Kiya made sure to remember most of the names of people she had seen but to actually sit at the same table as Dante made her vision darken momentarily.  With a shake of her head she glanced at him once again.

The music was too loud, the room too hot, people too close, the seat too hard, all things that went through her mind before she forgot everything.  Dante had spotted her staring and grinned.  She couldn't help it and smiled shyly back at him.  The next bit of time felt like a blur as he came over and in sense swept her off her feet and out onto the dance floor.

Being stiff was the only thing her body could do at the time.  Never in her mind did she think she would actually ever touch him.  Well, she had fantasized about it like most teenage girls, but never expected those thoughts to come true.  “I...”  She blushed again and momentarily wondered if she could faint from blushing so much.  “Oh!  Okay...”  Kiya looked up at him with wide eyes when he pinched her but it did what she thought he was trying to do.  The action put her a bit at ease and Kiya loosened up a bit, enjoying the dance.


*
Heidi/Alex...*

“What about me?”  Heidi huffed.  First the hottest singer in forever hit on her Mom then he asked her older sister to dance then she was left here to rot with her Uncle.  Even the fashion designer was out there with her friend. The pout only lasted a moment before she turned her attention to the other people around her.  “Whatcha doing?”  the girl stood up and walked over to the pair of guys.  Realizing quickly they were about the same age.

“Cool!”  Heidi grinned looking down at the paper.  “I wish I could draw like that!”  She laughed as the boys jumped.  “But, this is suppose to be a time to socialize!  I want to dance!”  Her smile was huge and she glanced from Marcus to Jojo.  “So who is going to dance with me?  And, who is going to dance with her?”  Heidi pointed a finger at Alex.

The blue haired girl's eyes went huge and she shook her head.  “N-not me...”  Alex moved closer to Julian.

“Don't worry Sweet.  You'll be fine!”  Julian smiled down at Alex and patted her hand.  “I will be watching.”

Alex looked at the three with huge wide eyes and Heidi nodded, still smiling she looked at them.  “Well?”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2012)

The dinner

Jamie

The temptress approached him again, purring in his ear after placing a hand on his arm. If James had been a religious man, he might've thanked God or Oda like Jojo would have but he was no such man. Instead he was just grateful that Alex had left his side and had been socializing or whatever it was kids would these days did with one anoter.

And so James was free to enjoy Heather's attention and the escape out of this load and chaotic hell hole it offered. 

She asked about him, mentioning something about his firm doing some work for her. It could very well be true, James' specialization though meant he dealt with the type of clients that were either unsavory or quite guilty of criminal offenses though the one didn't necessarily exclude the other. Not something to be proud of though, and he didn't intend to talk about it too much. With a smile he just focused on the important part, she did compliment him after all.

"They try to keep me away from the more....Hmmm how should I put it?....Complete and utterly perfect clients, out of fear they can't compete with me and my boyish charm." He replied jokingly, a genuine smile on his face which was rare for him during events like these.

The music made conversing with each other difficult, something not lost upon the redhead. A comment about the volume was followed by an invitation to dance, something he actually wasn't too fond of and the kilt didn't make it any more appealing but it already had been a night of great deal of sacrifices. Another small one wouldn't be too big of a pain.

"I'm hurt, you first give me all these warm feelings with your kind words and sweet compliments but you're already thinking of trading me in for someone else if I won't dance with you." He said with an certain amount of drama and feigning being truly hurt. He may not have been an actor, like a certain someone else, but he could do some acting himself if the situation demanded. 

"Well I guess, if I have no choice." He said while getting up. "Besides, I'm too much of a romantic at heart to say no when the princess asks me for a dance."

Jojo

?Wow! That?s really good!?

Jojo actually choked, the surprise and embarrassment at being discovered catching him unaware. After some coughing and drinking some water, he eventually recovered. 
"U-Uh....Thanks?" He wasn't sure what to say, it seemed like what he should say. 

Marcus seemed innocent enough, just as out of place at this thing as Jojo himself so it didn't take that lng before he managed to get use to the company. What came next though was a little more unsettling. One of those pretty neighbor girls, the type that Jojo wouldn't dream of talking to, had walked over to them and he wasn't capable of hiding his drawings before she spotted them. 

He took relief in the fact that Marcus seemed just as uncomfortable as him, at least he wasn't alone in this. He hated that about James, he hated these things just as much as he did but he seemed perfectly at east when he needed to.

When she asked them who would dance with her and Alex, the seventeen year old was just uncomfortable about it as his new 'sister'. He stammered for a while, it didn't look like Marcus was about to jump in at anytime and eventually he just said the first thing that came to his mind. "Uh, she's  uh kinda like my sister...." Under his breath he whispered. "Oh dear Oda in heaven, give me strength"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2012)

*Marcus. *

It was uncomfortable and awkward, though as a more mature person would point out, it was also teens being teens. Marcus was about to throw in his request for a nude drawing of Heather, when Heidi burst in. 

Both men shrank back in the face of the exuberance and Marcus immediately looked to his fingers and was breathing as though he had ran 100miles. Jojo pointed out that Alex was his sister and for some reason the thought of those two together got Marcus’s mind to go somewhere far, far away.

Marcus wasn’t a good dancer and he didn’t want to go on the floor and embarrass himself, or his dad. The fact that it was all adults dancing made the idea even less appealing. “I…I think I’ll just…stay here…” Marcus peeped out and sat on a seat, literally holding onto the chair, as though Heidi were going to try and pry him out of it. Marcus never once looked her in the eye.

There was a silence between the group and Marcus sipped at his coke and stared blankly at the dancers. Heidi’s mom was pretty. And he lived across the road from them….and his bedroom was facing their house. He wondered if he would be able to see them with his binoculars. Even seeing her in her swimsuit would be awesome.....


*Jason and George*

*A new challlenger has appeared!* (Sorry )

“Well I don’t deal with the money side of things! I make cake and that’s all I’m good for. You want to talk about things like that, Donald’s your man!” George slapped Jason on the back with a big smile and pointed to Donald who seemed to be struggling with the Scottish dance.

Jason looked at him and decided against it. It had to be George, Donald seemed like he would be more of a pain than an asset. 

“What’s all that about? You’ve got 50% of the business. You’re entitled to make decisions aren’t you, unless your brother thinks of you as some sort of idiot or something.” Jason paused and then laughed, “I’m just joking, I know you guys are a close family and I like that. I’m a family man myself, see my son over there…”

Jason looked at saw Marcus sitting next to that black kid. Fucking hell! He’ll probably corrupt Marcus and Jason’s political career! He’ll have him doing drugs and gangbanging in no time and how the hell is that going to look. Jason Hail can’t control his own kids, how is he going to run a country!?

Jason breathed out slowly, he’d deal with him later. Right now he turned his attention back to George. “Now, here’s my card. I have connections in just about every department you can think of. Movies, TV, Health and Safety, publishing….all sorts. If you have any sort of…”

“TV? Well, I was thinking about getting a TV show. You know, like those cooking shows. We got so many fans out there. I hear our facebook page has a lot of likes. Haha! I don’t know what that means but it sure sounds good eh?!”

Jason smiled and the cogs in his brain started turning. 

“Oh TV huh? That’ll be quite difficult from what I hear. I mean I was talking to one of the guys at NBC and they were saying that it’s a saturated market and ratings aren't that great anymore for those cooking programs. I mean, unless you’re like that guy who goes round eating all those fatty foods, or Gordon Ramsey I don’t think you can get much in the way of airtime.”

“Oh…” George looked a little dejected

“Well shoot, we’re neighbours right? I’ll try and pull a few strings here and there. I'm sure the public will want to know just how you make those damn good cakes that you make!” Jason faked his concern, something he was incredibly well versed at doing.

“Really? Oh that’d be swell! I'd appreciate that!” George beamed

“Well, as long as you remember me come election time, that’s all I ask.” Jason smiled. Gotcha you fat tub of lard! He shook George’s hand and they spoke for a bit longer.

His attention was then diverted to some newcomers. Two of the women he knew. One was a model, the other seemed very familiar. The other girl he had no idea over and in truth he almost didn’t notice the man who seemed to have very little presence about him. He excused himself from George and walked over.

“Ah some more guests here at Lyon Estate. Wonderful to meet you. My name is Jason Hail. I believe I’ve seen your visage on some Gucci posters. I know this because my wife loves Gucci and points to every advert she sees, no doubt as a hint to me! But yes, a pleasure to meet you. This is your family I take it?”


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2012)

As the party continued, the conversations flowed as much as the alcohol. Jason spent the evening talking up some more party members, whilst his son did exactly the opposite and avoided contact as best he could, though he seemed to have found a kindred spirit somewhat in Jojo and the pair mumbled at each other for the remainder of the night. Melody was given the unfortunate task of taking care of Nana Marian who rambled endlessly about how difficult it was to chew food with dentures and the resulting case of gas was a problem that was not easily solved, especially in social events such as this. 

Heidi having grown bored with doing nothing, grabbed Alex and joined in on the Celieidh which was a great deal of fun. The partner swapping continued throughout and Heidi even managed to get a dance in with Dante, though briefly, she did try and prolong the experience as much as she could by holding on to him somewhat. 

The group laughed at the display and Dante shrugged his shoulders and promised the young lady that her and her sister could come over one day. There was a squeal and the dance continued, though Donald’s death glare could be felt by just about everyone. Heather and Jamie did not care much for the scene or the dance however and retreated after a short while, sharing a drink at the bar.

Adora also felt a tingle up her spine as she felt as though someone was watching her with an evil eye. From across the room the clenched teeth hid behind a fake smile as Josephine Astor glared a hole right through the olive skinned woman. 

Caitlyn appeared as though someone had spiked her drink with something and was dashing all over the place, singing at people. Some were amused, most, especially those at the Goldendale table, looked at her dismissively and with disgust. That particular table, seemed to be doing all they could do be the downer on the party, looking condescendingly at the degenerates in the middle.

The music changed to a slower dance though any hopes that Kiya or Heidi had for dancing with Dante were dashed as the pop star kissed them both on the cheek and excused himself to go sit at the bar. Clearly slow dancing was something that didn’t sit well with the white haired man, who sat in corner on his own and chatted amiably with the barman who kept his glass full. He was soon joined by Jamie though, with Heather having been called away by her bodyguard for some other business. Yuber and Jeane Astor, however did find themselves on the floor, along with many other couples, including Donald and Renee.

The mood was cut short however by Jason Hail who apologised but said he had an important announcement to make. He was to be the ‘mayor’ of Lyon Estates and would endeavour to help who he could. He was certain that with him in charge, nothing could go wrong. There was applause but the party was suddenly cut short as the fire alarm went off and the sprinkler systems hit. Someone had started a fire on one of the tables, though no-one saw who.

There were screams and people stampeded towards the exit, with only a few looking out for their fellow man. The night drew to a close with sirens and wet clothes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2012)

The Starsmores

"Whatever was I thinking?" Julian, like the rest of the gang was soaking wet as they headed back to their new home. "Jamie can behave for one night, new house, new neighbors, the kids are with us." He did not seem to pleased for some reason. "But no, he spent half the night chasing after some pretty actress and the rest of the night at the bar."

"Oh relax" Jamie just shrugged, he had at least had some fun this night....It wasn't as bad as he had anticipated. "I came with you guys and I left with you guys, what's the problem?" The kids were a little behind them, though they made sure to keep their voices low enough so that they wouldn't overhear.

"And stop acting like you're my wive Jules." With a grin he added. "You'll never be that lucky."

"Oh a comedian all of a sudden huh?" He had been saving something all day now, it seemed like now would be a good time to drop that bomb. "I wonder if you'll still be laughing if you hear what appointment you have tomorrow."

"No appointments, I just moved into my new place."He groaned loudly. "I want to stay at home for a few days at least, to get settled."

"Well that's convenient because they were very interested in seeing your new house."

"They?" He began to ask but there weren't many clients that would impose themselves on him like that. "I'm so not in the mood for that, I knew she'd contact me soon enough but her husband has just barely been sentenced and already she's trying to get a referral to a divorce atto......" The realization that Jules used a plural form only just now sunk in.
"Who is they?"

"Well exactly who you were thinking of but along with her sister, probably as a chaperon so you won't be sniffing around her as well seeing as you've been acting like a dog recently."

"Ew...Really?" He was not happy he wasn't rid of the sister, he spent so much effort into doing that not that long ago. "I'm half tempted to flee the country for a week or so, but I don't even want to know what Cece will do to me when she catches up with me." Dealing with this particular pain was easier when you'd just roll over and let her have her wicked way with you, the things that really scared Jamie were what she'd do when you crossed her.

"What time will she coming around?"

"The kids got school first, it's some kind of introduction thing so parental figures are expected to attend, I made the appointment for later in the day just before dinner."

"Fucking brilliant aren't you." What little that had remained of his good mood, it was gone by now. The next day was going to be a nightmare. "That means she's going to want to want to stick around for dinner or take me out." 

"I really don't get your problem with here, she seems nice enough." He wondered what it was about the sweet looking woman that warranted this behavior from Jamie, he always seemed to act like this woman could stab him if he ever said the wrong thing. What he didn't know though, was that he wasn't that far enough. Cece wasn't as stable as she appeared. 

"Yeah, whatever." They reached the house by now but Jamie swung around back as he intended to smoke cigarette in the backyard before going to bed. "Make sure you take the kids somewhere while Hurricane Cece is in town, and god forbid." He took a deep breath in a dramatic fashion. "If you do find my lifeless body upon your return, don't believe the suicide note." It seemed to pass for a goodbye as far as he was concerned because he took off after that, his mind too preoccupied to notice that Jules didn't show any sign of intending to go home for the night.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2012)

_*The Next Day...
Melody...
Lunch break...
*_
The brunette looks down at the phone in her hand, secretly wishing she could get a call, but if asked, she would deny it.

_Riiing..._

Melody looks down at the light on the small flip-phone.

_Riiiing..._

She flips it open, ?Hello?? she questions, listening for a voice, expecting it to be another modeling call for her cousins Zeke or Kiya.

?Hey Snuggles...? The caring voice gets interrupted with a fit of coughing, ?Did you have fun last night...?? More coughing follows.

Tears well in Melody's eyes, ?Yeah Mama, I had fun, and I had made a friend, we're supposed to meet up tonight.  How are you feeling?? she says, smiling at hearing her mother's voice for the first time since she came down with the sickness.

?They...Started some of the treatment earlier this week...? She coughs again, ?I can talk...now...but it's...? a lot of coughing again.

?A long road to recovery.? Melody finishes, leaning against the wall behind her, ?I should let you go, need your rest.  Love you Mom.?

?Love you too Squirt...? She responds, the phone line turns off.  Melody lets the tears fall now, slowly sinking to the ground, both tears of joy and sadness of how bad the illness had caught her own Mother.

_10 minutes later..._

?Back Uncle George.? Melody says, putting her hair up once again, to begin working.

?You really don't have to work the afternoon right now, you don't have to work here anyway!  I know you're all about your music.? Uncle George responds, giving her a grin.

?Yeah, but I really can't leave you right now.? she smiles at the big man.

?What's wrong little girl?? 

?Nothing.?

The large man laughs, ?Alrighty then.? the pair of them go back to work, Melody working three times as hard as she normally would.


*Caitlyn...
Morning...*

The woman with multiple color hair zooms across the toy store on a pair of roller blades, she wore a helmet, and padding, but she had a pair of aviator goggles over her eyes, the glass a rose color, and was wearing light blue everything, her hoodie having blue wings printed on the back.

She skates circles boredly, there really aren't many young children in Lyon's Estates, so only she needs to be there at this time.  ?I do know one thing about this building, It needs to be about 20% cooler.? she says, doing a leap over a short display.

_Dingaling..._

?Woo!  First customer!?  She skates over to the front of the shop, only to see her brother standing there chuckling, ?Aw man...?

?That excitin'?? The man says, pulling a toothpick out of his flannel pocket, and putting it into his mouth, ?Ah'm heading up north this afternoon, ya sure you don't want to go with??

?Yeah, I'm sure, I got some plans and stuff so, yeah, I'm staying.? she starts zooming around, setting things into their place.

?Alright Rainbow Crash.? Maximilian says with a laugh as Caitlyn had crashed into something.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 2, 2012)

Part 1

Years ago

Starsmore & Starsmore building

Basement​
"Moving up huh Starsmore?" Breanna 'Bri' Baker could not help but smirk when her 'partner in crime' finally showed his face at their workplace. While little Jamie here was known to be less than punctual, three in the afternoon was even unheard of for him but today wasn't just an average day in the office.

"And good afternoon to you too miss Baker." It had become something of  recurring joke for the two to keep referring to each other by last name despite how close they had grown over the years at work here. It was not just the two of them down here in the basement, which really wasn't as gloomy as one would expect from a basement, instead it resembled a library more and was furnished to be just as trendy and impeccable as all the other floors in this building.

They weren't the only ones that were stationed here and worked out of library that. There were a total of five junior associates her and their duties mostly revolved around doing the leg work for the senior counterparts or the partners of the firm. All those legal books served to help them with that duty, for this reason these juniors tasked with looking up precedents and do research for their superiors. The assignment tended to be one of the usually less desirable or glamorous ones but those did well here generally moved up pretty fast in comparison to the rest of the juniors.

The prodigal son here a shining example of that fact, though having his last name not just once but twice on the building already did make thing easier for him but still. 

"So it's just you huh? you poor thing." Despite the preferential treatment he received, he was not unpopular to his peers and this habit of his to stop for coffee and some snacks before coming into work helped towards that. "The rest of the guys all out in an attempt to kiss some ass?" He grabbed the chair from his desk and dragged it over to the desk of his neighbor. It was not his own chair though, mind you, that one had been stolen already by Bri here, like usual, as Jamie's was a lot more comfortable than her chair.

"Ah well, not all of us the boss' little boy." An overly dramatic sight preceded the following. "Some of us have to work our way up the ladder."

"Ah the live of Harvard graduate with a prestigious position in one of the most successful firms on the coast...... It is certainly a dreadful one." Grabbing a bear claw and a coffee for the road, he bid his farewell and headed back to the elevator. He had only swung by to say hi before heading to his very own office he would be getting.

"Hey, bring daddy's platinum card tonight." She called after him. "We're all expecting you to buy us some rounds tonight." She could almost hear him snort. 

He wasn't going to go to another "celebration" if he could help it, the reason why he came in so late was because the night before had been such a tiring and lengthy one after before mentioned "daddy" made a big deal of celebrating the good news he had shared earlier in that day. It had been absolutely horrible, he was not looking to relive the experience.

The bear claw and most of the coffee did not survive the elevator trip, he had just stepped out of the elevator when he was greeted by the only father he had ever known. After that it became later graphic for Jamie's tastes, too much man on man hugging and even some patting on the head. He was not entirely that comfortable when it came to that, even if it was his father.

"This really wasn't needed dad."

"What?" Starsmore senior countered. "And miss the look on your face."

"Huh?"

"With your own office, you get a secretary as well."

Alright, maybe today wasn't that bad. One thing James was good at, was keeping his face on it's standard 'neutral' state and it was a good thing because he could not help but let his mind wander. The idea of some office naughtiness with a pretty little secretary had some appeal to him. 

John held the door open, and with that same smile on his face that had made Jamie rather suspicious of him, John announced "Well James,  meet your very own pretty secretary."

Seated behind the desk in this waiting area was a very dolled up, effeminate individual with a bright smile. it was no woman though, at best it was the missing link between man and drag queen.

"....'the fuck is this?" Out of the three, James could not see the humor in this and during those rare moments when someone managed to catch him so utterly by surprise then he could be known to slip up a little and be less than eloquent. 

"James!" John was all for fun and jokes, when it was appropriate, but behaviour like this was not what he wanted his son to display.

"That's okay mister Starsmore, I like it when a handsome fella talks dirty like that." John chuckled, but his cheeks reddened from the situation. In his circles you did not get in these situations much, this Julian may have been a bit too colorful a choice for this.

Getting over his initial shock, James was trying to take it all in and what his response should be. He was not used to being speechless like this, the suprise of the reveal and what came after that..... He hoped a joke, preferably that this entire situation was one elaborate prank. I............This is not a pretty secretary." When in doubt, go with the obvious.

Julian just giggled, the joke that come to mind was too good to pass up. The whole situation may not have been very professional but the looks on their faces were hilarious. He couldn't decide which was better, the older Starsmore's expression that was amused yet uncomfortable while junior eyes somehow just kept getting bigger by the minute. "Well I think I'm more girly than manly, doesn't that make me a pretty secretary....Or do you think handsome is more appropriate." He started to pose. "Hmmm pretty right?" He concluded the performance by blowing a kiss towards James.

The poor 'victim' raised one hand to his head, perhaps to check to make sure he wasn't hallucinating due to a fever and then moved his hand upwards to run it trough his hair while his other hand unconsciously moved towards his cigarettes. By the time caught the death stick had almost made contact with his lips already, it shook him out of it. After regaining his bearings somewhat, he chuckled and shook his head.


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2012)

*The Next Morning*

Dante woke up with his eyes snapping open, a strange feeling for sure as usually they felt like they had lead weights on them. His head only got to 4 on the ‘Hangover Scale’ and whilst the freshness was welcome he found himself feeling unsatisfied. He had woken up alone in bed and he hadn’t got nearly drunk enough. Right now his mind was clear and with that came things he would rather avoid; insecurities, fear and bad memories. 

Dante’s teeth clenched and he got out of bed. His hand reached over to a red silk bathrobe which gently covered his slightly tanned skin. He was still somewhat unfamiliar with the house, having moved in only yesterday. God damn, it was pretty big. White marble and a gold chandelier in the entrance. Two sets of stairs curving around to meet at the same place, you know, because you don’t want to get bored going down the same flight of stairs all the time. His mind set a light. He’d make one with a slightly red tinge and the other with a slightly blue tinge, depending on whether he wanted to be badass or a good boy. He figured the red staircase would get more use.

“Whoa…” The bathroom was nice. Again white marble with black countertops and gold rimmed frames that outlined the big square bath with jets and the separate shower. He’d have to add his own personal touch. He remembered doing a gig in Japan and they had a toilet that played music, flushed and cleaned itself and ad 3 different settings on how you wanted your butt cleaned. 

He head downstairs. The living room was exceptional but it sorely lacked a bar. Mike’s request probably. His illustrious agent’s meddling no doubt – not that it’s a problem, he’ll have that installed in a flash. More importantly he needed something to do. He was young, good looking and had money to burn. He knew the Estates had a night club so was eager to scope that out in the evening. He wondered if that blonde haired girl he danced with last night would be there. 

His phone rang as he idly walked by the studio. “Oh hey Jack, how’s it goin?”

Jack Straiton, one of his good friends from when he was on American Idol. He was also in Lyon’s Estate but on a different street. 

“Yeah last night was ok, I’m gonna check out Desire, the night club here. You wanna come? Cool, I’ll meet you there. I’m thinking of bringing some girls with me. One of them is a stunner. Alright I’ll see you there then. Laters.”

That was the evening sorted out. Still left the day. His phone rang again, his eyes lit up as he saw his twin brother’s name.

“Victor! Good timing! I was just talking to Jack about going to Desire, this night club in Lyon’s. What do you say? …oh cool! I’m gonna wear red so you wear blue, don’t want folk getting confused again huh? Remember last time. Haha, yeah you were running for hours. Uh-huh, you see what I meant about fanboys, it’s not all fun and games with the ladies. Alright bro, I’ll see you later. Swing round pre-party, got some people I want you to meet. Alright, catch you later.”

Dante thought about getting ready and inviting some of the younger Asasumes over. Hopefully they were over 21. He'd wait till the dad was gone though, simply because his face kinda freaked him out.


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2012)

*Marcus Hail.*

What was the point of an open day? Marcus hated getting up in the morning. He hated going to school. He hated kids his age, though thinking back to the party Jojo didn’t seem too bad and that Heidi girl seemed friendly too. Not to mention that her mom was hot. Like really hot. And she lived right across the street from him! 

Marcus’s heart started to beat fast as he thought about her. He sat at the back of the SUV as Derek the bodyguard shipped him to school. His mom was incapacitated for the day and his dad had some sort of business meeting, leaving Marcus in the care of the large, bald, white man that usually shipped him around to these sorts of places. Not that he was like a father figure or anything, he simply did his job as effectively and efficiently as possible and then left.

The school was big, considering that there wouldn’t be that many students, comparatively. It had a baseball field, an American football field and a separate soccer field too. They walked around the campus and looked at the impressive gym and an Olympic sized pool. The library was massive, as was the auditorium. Even the lockers were highly polished. There was a technology building, a cookery building, a separate music building and the main building was split up into distinct areas depending on the subject. Marcus was somewhat in awe, even though his heart sank at the prospect of having to spend most of his time there….studying and feeling socially awkward.

There were a bunch of other kids milling about, some had already started to talk to each other. Marcus silently followed Derek, who equally as silently went from room to room in a methodical fashion. 

“Oh hello there! I’m Ms Stacy Jameson, I’m the music teacher here, but I also double up as the school councillor.” Her smile was caring and warm as she extended her slender hand out to shake Marcus’s sweaty one. Her dress was flowery and casual and matched the aura she gave off.  “And what’s your name?”

“Uh…Marcus…Hail” he squeaked out. He hated first meetings but she made him feel a little better.  

“Oh yes, well it’s nice to meet you. If you ever have any problems you want to talk about then you just head up to my office in the music building. I think music Is a wonderful means to make you feel however you want to feel. What music do you like?”

“Uh…just stuff. I like some rap, a bit of heavy metal and stuff.”

“Ah I see.” Stacy smiled and nodded as if understanding something about Marcus. “Well just remember I’m there for whenever you need to talk. You have a great day ok and try and smile a bit. Despite how it may seem the world is not so gloomy that it can rob us of that.” With that she beamed and glided away.

“She seemed nice….” Marcus ventured to Derek. 

“Let’s go.” He said curtly and continued to walk round the school.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2012)

Years ago 

Starsmore and Starsmore

"Yeah, yeah....No smoking." The stern look on John's face said enough really, but James had caught himself just in time so it wasn't really needed. The cigarette was safely tucked away and Jamie took the time to take it all in. "Alright, so I'm confident this isn't just an practical joke because no offense, but you've never been that funny John." The man was more of the nice and decent variety, but not someone you'd ask for a hilarious anecdote. 

"I guess I can understand the reasoning for this..... You don't put someone in charge of the cookie jar when he's known to have trouble sticking to his diet." He sighed dramatically before continuing. "I can't say I'm not hurt that I have earned so little credit, but it's  good way to prevent any sexual harassment law suits." He wouldn't admit it, but he _had_ been imagining doing naughty stuff with the pretty secretary he imagined to get.

"Haha, I only want what's best for you James." He headed for the exit. "I'll let you two get to work, just get acclimated in your new office today and we'll see when you'll start taking clients." After a few waves and goodbyes Starsmore senior left, leaving the romantic couple in the waiting room.

"In between the joking, I fear that he forgot to formally introduce the two of us." He held out his hand. "James Starsmore, I'm not big on formal so you can go ahead and call me Jamie."

"Julian Chang, my friends call me Jules."

"You strike me more as a Julie, if you don't mind me saying so." he gave it some thought, was that offensive? People could be so sensitive about this things. God..... He hated people.

"Julie hmmm?" A smirk crept on his face, all this time he hadn't released James' hand. "I like it, sounds so....... Intimate...... Yeah, me like."

"............ Is it me, or is your finger stroking the inside of my hand."

"It felt appropriate, with all this sexual tension in the room."

At this point the both of them couldn't help but break out into laughter. "And I thought I wasn't big on formal." He pulled his hand back, shook his head and headed to his office. "Well you're quite the character Julie, if I'm expected to be the responsible one of the two then I'll expect our relationship to be brief but amusing."

"Now if you could hold my calls, I believe I have a party and another engagement later this day...... I'll need some time to think of a suitable excuse to get out of those."

Present time

"Could you have imagined, just a few years after that fateful meeting we now have a cute little family, a white picket fence.....The works." Jules sighed dreamily as he placed James' plate in front of him. James was not sure if he should be more worried about the fact that Jules' spent the night apparently, or about the fact that his assistant was wearing nothing more than a pair of his boxers...... How he had gotten them, James didn't even want to know....... And an apron. 

"We're not a cute little family, you're at best a squatter........... And I'm not sure what color our fence is, but I'm pretty sure it isn't white." He didn't have an eye for details like that, if you offered him a million if he could answer what color his bedroom walls were painted, he'd go home without the prize.

"Tomato, Tomatah.....Now, eat your breakfast and hurry up." The wife of the family told the dad and kids. "We have a fun day in store with the kids at their school."


----------



## Kuno (May 11, 2012)

*Kiya...*

The sun was shining, the birds were singing, and everything was right with the world.  At least that is how Kiya felt.  She laid in bed under the stark white sheet thinking about the amazing night she had.  The party was nothing special and it ended in all but the most ideal of circumstances but she had danced with Dante!  'Wait until I tell the girls back home...' Kiya thought as she rolled onto her stomach and clutched her pillow.

A dark crimson stain rushed over her cheeks as she thought about him touching her butt.  “I can't believe it.”  Kiya mumbled before giggling.  It was then she jumped out of bed and headed for the shower.  “Have to sign up for school today.”  She berated herself for fantasizing when she was suppose to be getting ready...


*Kiya/Zeke/Heidi...*

“ARE YOU READY YET?!”  Heidi's shrill voice echoed up the marble staircase.

“I said get them.  Not scream down the entire neighborhood.”  Renee gently smacked the back of Heidi's head and laughed at the sheepish look on her youngest daughter's face.  

“Be right down!”  Kiya called back while her twin brother was already making his way slowly down the stairs.

“Man, you would figure in a posh place like this we wouldn't have to get up early and do shit.”

“Watch your mouth.”  Renee responded.  She was digging in her purse to find the car keys.

“Is Dad coming?”  Heidi asked putting her shoes on.  

“No he had to head to the new store.  Some kind of difficulty...”  She paused for a minute.  “Where are those damn keys.”

“Watch your mouth.”  Zeke smirked as he reprimanded his Mom.

“Don't start with me today.”  She shot him a glare and continued digging in her bag.

“What is the issue?”  Kiya's voice came to them as she bounded down the stairs.

“Mom lost her keys again.”  Zeke yawned then leaned against the handrail.

“I didn't lose them.”

“Then what happened?”

“They just simply slid to the bottom of my purse.”  It was then that Renee heard a jingle behind her.  It was unmistakably the sound of keys.

“You set them on the table Mom.”  Kiya dangled the keys causing them to tinkle again.  

“Right.  I knew that.”  Renee gave a sheepish smile and took the keys.  “Okay, lets go.”

The group headed toward the local high school.  It was a bit of a point of contention only because the twins would have preferred graduating with their friends but their Aunt needed them to be here so they would do it, albeit grumpily.

“Wow.”  Heidi gasped as the school came into view.  At the noise the twins leaned forward and looked between the seats.

“Shit.”

“Zeke!”  Renee shot him another glare and pulled into the parking lot.

“This place is amazing...”  Kiya mumbled in wonder at the new building and watching some of the people going in.

“Come on let's get you registered.”  The Asasume family got out of the vehicle and headed into what would be their new school.


*Alex...*

The teen leaned her head on the cool glass before her.  It helped to calm her nerves.  The glass was clear, it was cool, and it didn't move.  It stayed firm beneath her touch and let her see the perfect world beyond where she existed.  'Maybe one day I will be a part of that again.'  Alex sighed, her hand running down the smooth surface before her.  

This window was the reason Alex had picked this particular room.  It wasn't just a window but a bay window.  The seat was cushioned and big enough that she could even stretch out if she wanted.  It was perfect as far as the young girl was concerned.  'I wish I didn't have to do this...' she thought with a sigh, thinking about the day ahead and walking around the school.  'At least Jojo will be there and Julian.' Then a frown marred her cute features.  'I wonder will Jamie will be coming too?' she sighed again.  'I better get use to him I suppose.'

With that thought Alex pulled herself away from the view of the perfectly manicured yard and the big sparkling pool in the backyard.  “I can do this.”  Alex's voice was shaky and a tremor was in her hands but she took the steps she needed and headed downstairs to join her family.


*Heather...*

“Are you sure you want to go through with this?”  Dave asked turning the page of the newspaper he held and sipping on the espresso the staff had provided on his order for both him and Heather.

“Of course.”  Heather stood in front of a mirror and adjusted her cleavage, making sure plenty was showing.  “He has beneficial contacts and is married.  He won't expect any commitment plus it would be handy having someone like him in my pocket.”

Dave gave her glance and shook his head.  “You might be playing with fire on this one.  Be very careful on what you think you can get away with.”

“Oh please.  He is just a horny man just like the rest of them.  I quick roll or two and he will be eating out of my hand.”  Heather turned sideways making sure she had the right appearance from all angles.

“If you believe so.”  

The redhead shot the man a look.  It was one of anger and disdain.  They got along well enough and he was obviously comfortable enough to speak his mind when he wanted to but he did overstep his bounds periodically.  Unfortunately he had enough on the woman that she did feel like snapping at him.  “Alright lets go and get this over with.  I want to have to time to sit by the pool and bathe in the wonderful sun.”  Heather decided it would be best to ignore the man's comment and continue on with the day.  “You know where to go?”

“Yes ma'am.  His assistant was very helpful.”  Dave nodded heading for the car.  They were leaving the house, it meant their relationship went purely professional.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2012)

*Jason Hail.*

Mayor. He liked the sound of that. He liked the sound of Senator more. He sat at Lyon’s Hall, where all the records were kept and proposals were put forth. There was the riff raff he’d have to watch for. Those folk that worked here but didn’t live here, they would ultimately be the main source of his issues, so he thought.

The intercom buzzed. “Miss Heather Reynolds is here to see you sir.” The pretty young voice chirped from the other side. He’d have her too, eventually.

“Yes, send her in. Hold my calls and I want no disturbances. Under any circumstances.”

“Yes Sir.”

Jason fixed his tie and poured two glasses of scotch on the rocks. He didn’t care if she didn’t like scotch or not, that’s what she was getting. Her secretary escorted Heather in, the actress making the intern look plain and unappealing. The red haired vixen, didn’t have the largest chest but she knew how to make them difficult to ignore. 

He pulled out a chair for her in front of his large mahogany desk, to which she smiled and accepted the gesture, sitting down. Jason dismissed the secretary and pressed a button on his desk that locked the door and closed the blinds.

“So, Miss Reynolds…”

“Please, call me Heather.” She said taking a sip from the scotch. She didn’t even dilute it with water. 

“I’ll be calling you more than that momentarily.” He said leaning against the desk next to Heather and ogled down her top. A little smile formed on her lips. “I’ve been speaking with a few producers. You have a couple of options available to you. They were going to cast Keira Knightley for this; a starring role alongside Leanardo di Caprio.” He put the screenplay down in front of her. “I’m owed a favour or two and could call a few in to get you in that movie, in her place.”

Her eyes lit up. She was interested. 

“And what did you have in mind exactly?” Heather purred, looking at him but not going out of her way to do so, giving sidewards glances with a knowing smile. Both of them knew what was about to happen. The air was charged between them.

“Oh, this and that. You’d have to convince me that you really wanted this part.” Jason said, now moving behind her and stroking her silk like hair. 

“I do. I really want it…”

She was barely able to finish the sentence before she was stood up and bent over the desk. Clothes were shifted but not removed, such was the rawness between the two. 

About 5 minutes into the passionate exchange the intercom rang. Jason, barely missing a beat slammed his hand down on the machine

“WHAT?!” he yelled angrily, causing the girl on the other side of the door to audibly yelp.

“Um….it’s your son sir…he has a question regarding a class at sch…” she replied meekly

“Tell him to fuck off and have Derek deal with it! No. More. Fucking. Interruptions!”

“Yes sir…sorry…” the girl said almost in tears.

The mood changed in him from passionate to extremely irritated. Fucking brat! He wished he was never born!


*Marcus Hail.*

An anime/manga clubroom? The sign was awesome. It had Naruto and Deathnote characters on the door. 

He opened the door and peered inside as Derek stood impatiently outside the room. 

“Come in and shut the door! You’re ruining the light!” a male voice shouted. Marcus meeped and quickly scuttled inside, closing the door behind him. The room was dark barring the bright light from the TV full of colour and action.

Marcus watched and read the subtitles. He was in awe – there were so many characters!

________________________________________________________________

*Naruto: The Akuma Chronicles*

*Introduction.*

Konoha, a bustling village that is the hub of all activity in the fire country. A village that also hosts some of the most powerful shinobi in the known world but they didn’t start off that way; every story has a beginning. The story begins at the graduation ceremony at the Ninja Academy. Whilst relations with the neighbouring countries has been tentative, no thought of war really entered the minds of those that enrolled in the Academy – but a war like no other was looming on the horizon and the beaming faces of the most recent graduates had no idea just what they had signed up to…



“Dallas, this photo is for your shinobi registration, can you at least look the part?” the chuunin teacher lamented as he looked at his student dressed like a freak. He sat with an eye-patch, a brown hat, a painted gold tooth and a fake bird on his shoulder. His ID read Kongou-Seki The Great Pirate Shinobi! His real name was Jirou Murata, the chuunin teacher, “You do realise you’re 14 now, you can’t act like that. I was leading a group of genin when I was 14.”


“Aye, and I be leadin a fine crew within a year, you watch! Kongou-Seki The Great Pirate Shinobi will have his own crew name and even a ship! We’ll guard the seas! So you better take that photo or else I’ll make ye walk the plank!” Harima rubbed the top of his nose, from under his black sunglasses.

“OK, fine – you want that to be the picture that lives with you for 10 years go for it, but don’t come crying to me when you want to change it cos some girl thinks you’re a dork!”

“I be no dork! You be a dork!” Kongou stated, “And a pirate only cares about treasure and swashbuckling!” he stood on the chair and pointed his cutlass down the lens of the camera. “Now take me picture matey-sensei!”

“Sure why not? It’s not as if I’ll get into trouble or anything…” Harima mumbled and took the picture. “Next!”

Kongou leaped of the chair and ran to his friends who were standing outside.

“Haha! I told you he’d take my picture like that! Harima sensei is the best!” Kongou said enthusiastically and waved his sword about. “Much more interesting than yours Dante!”

“Yeah what was that pose you did you dumbass? You looked like you were trying to make out with the camera! So gross!” a white haired girl said. She wore a long black leather coat, a corset and black leather pants. “Think girls actually like that?”

“I know girls like whatever pose I make.” Dante stood a top of a rock and looked down. He too wore a leather jacket, as was tradition in the Hyuuga Dangil household (after Dangil accidently killed a herd of cows with a powerful jutsu, he swore their deaths would not have been in vain), though his was a crimson red. His sword was perched on his back. “It can’t be helped that I’m the better looking twin, Kagami.”

“Nope, I’m afraid you have girly features for a guy whereas I am just perfect.” Kagami said smugly. “Dad even said so.”

“Well mom said I was the better looking one!”

“You hide your zits with henge!”

“You made your chest bigger with henge!”

Both of them looked at each other and growled, suddenly going into a fighting stance. “Byakugan!”

Kongou looked around at the group that had graduated with them. “I got ten bucks on Kagami.”


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2012)

A tall, older looking man idly walks by and looks at the scene of the two hyuugas staring at each other.

"Oh, is this where we enroll for this years class?" the shaggy man said sheepishly.

"Yes, I know which way it is." A little girl said, also with hyuuga eyes, "I'm enrolling this year. My name is Hyuuga Megumi. Are you enrolling your child perhaps?" she asked almost knowing that the answer was to be yes.

"Pleased to meet you, my uh, name is Sendo Kagawa and Aha, actually no. I'm enrolling into the Academy." Sendo said scratching his head. The place went silent. Kagami and Dante both turned to him with their mouths a little open.

In the background you could hear Kongou almost dying with laughter.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 4, 2012)

Graduation Ceremony 

Shin Yagami

"Where are my genins!" His entrance was probably a lot more spectacular in his mind than it really was, he jumped out of a tree and attempted to be flashy and cool but the way he stumbled and landed flat on his ass was counter productive. 

"Shin Yagami reporting for duty!" This self proclaimed hero of the leaf had a cigarette tucked between his lips, his message not being all that clear despite his shouting. His behavior wasn't even the weirdest thing about this all, his appearance was slightly deformed with oversized ears and nose together with a tiny mouth and eyes. He had skinny legs, was bow legged while his arms were short and pudgy matching his pot belly. To complete the picture were two accesories, a twig tucked in his belt like it was a sword and a larger stick decorated with bells and leafs was held in his right hand. 

"How long is this gonna take!" He began to shout again, frustrated by the fact that people just shot him funny looks and they weren't lining up to become part of his team. It didn't work like that, people were assigned by some desk jockey nin but this moron had no idea how things worked in reality. 

A deep sigh he heard coming from behind him startled the hero, he had heard that particular sigh so many times already that he identified the person responsible. He dropped his twig in an attempt to shield his head but he was too slow. 

POOF!

The blow was a casual one but perfectly executed with enough force to dispel the henge. The pretend Shin was revealed to be a snot nosed chibi variant, who was better known Hiro Yagami a village idiot in training. 

"What are you doing out of class Hiro?" The attacker turned out to be the true Shin, who was very annoyed that his little brother ditched class. "And what did I tell you about stealing my smokes." In one move he first grabbed the cigarette from the brat's lips and smacked him over the head with his other hand. "Now get back to......"

POOF!

Another smokecloud envoloped the area, this one much bigger than the first one that revealed Hiro's true form.

"What the...." It took a while before it all made sense, even longer before Hiro knew what was up. "Aaagh!" His brother had disappeared without a trace and while he was looking around he was suddenly attacked from behind, someone violently tugging at his ear. 

"Why didn't you come to bed last night dear?" He was forcibly pulled face to face with a redhead that had appeared as suddenly as his brother did just a few a minute before. "You're not Shin...." Not that Hiro could see for himself, or had the chance to but his appearance now perfectly matched that of his older brother. 

He got henged! 

Apparently Shin had noticed Maxi's approach and opted to leave the brat as a diversion while he hid from his crazy stalker who had not only claimed the Yagami house as her own but also forced Shin in an engagement. 

Poof!

Now it had been Maxi dispelled the henge. He was about to bitch and moan, after all he could now secretly take over Shin's job with that perfect disguise but Maxi's facial expression gave him goosebumps. "Why aren't you in class Hiro."

"Uh oh."

The plan had worked perfectly for Shin, Maxi was now busy disciplining their 'baby boy' while Shin was free to lurk from a distance until the teams were actually formed.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2012)

*Konoha...

Just after graduation...*


A deep sigh echoed around the area when the two Hyuuga's once again started to battle.  The young man's hand reached up and rubbed the center of his forehead.  He opened his mouth but before he could stop the nonsense it was halted of its own accord.  There, standing before them stood probably the oldest academy student want-to-be he had ever seen.  A small smile twitched on his lips but he remained silent.  'Let Megumi handle it...' he thought to himself and turned to look when he heard the giggling.

“Tora!”  A blonde girl looked to the small girl standing beside her, admonishing her for laughing.  Then the giggling turned into out right braying when the academy student had been henged.  Kiya quickly clamped a hand over her mouth to stop her laughter from joining her friend's.

“Come on now.”  A man stood behind them, his resemblance to the blonde girl proving that they were related.  “Everyone deserves a chance.”  He ended this with a yawn and a lazy grin.

“So when are we going to get-”  His sentence broke off before he finished and he grabbed the pair of girls around the waist and hauled them back.  “Whoa!  Watch out!”  He called.  “In coming!”  The phrase was fairly common especially when the usual phrase followed it.

“Cerberus!  GET BACK HERE!”  The voice was high and shrill.  The young woman that followed looked like she should just be entering the academy, her stature was so small, yet she had graduated with the group.

“I need to get started on that leash thing...”  Tony mumbled watching her run passed and pulling a pad and pencil from her pocket began to take notes.  “The parts I'll need...”  She continued walking passed the group to her work shop down the road.

“Hey!  The puppy is loose!”  The voice belonged to a huge young man.  He was as big as the girl was small.  He bent down and put out his hand, the one that didn't have a finger shoved up his nose and grinned, just as the dog chomped down on his hand.  “He wants to play!”  Dude laughed and began to play tug-of-war with the dog.

“Cerberus no!”  Johanna said trying to pull the dog off of the huge man.  “Let go!”  Johanna finally pulled the dog loose and went tumbling backward.  

“Looks like I won this time!”  Dude grinned while shaking his hand.  “So when do we get teams?  What should we be doing?”

“Maybe we can take a bit of time to relax first.”  Zeke rubbed the back of his neck and glanced toward the tree he spent many afternoons under.

“Whatever.”  Dude shrugged and pulled out a couple pieces of metal and began to work the lengths.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2012)

Megumi looked to Dante and Kagami and cleared her throat. “You do know that you will get into quite a bit of trouble if you start fighting? We don’t have the caged bird technique anymore but we have a variety of punishment that make that look quite appealing.” The little girl said. Despite her tender age, she had a great deal of power, being the daughter of the Head of the Hyuuga, a kind and gentle man by the name of Hyuuga Masashi.

Kagami and Dante had already  dropped their respective hands mostly at the goings on around them. Between the surprise of an old man entering the Academy, Hiro and Maxine’s antics and a random dog entering the fray, their rage at each other diminished quickly. 

“Kiya, look at this picture. I look sexy. Tell her I look sexy!” Dante took out his id and showed it to Tora and Kiya. The picture had him holding his chin, with a seductive yet odd looking pout on his face and a raised eyebrow. “Ha, well no need for you to tell me. I already know the answer.”

“You didn’t ask a question?” Kagami said confused. Dante ignored the statement and went to Hiro but ignored him, abusing his short stature and using his head as an arm rest. “Ok so what just happened. You were her and he was Shin but then Shin was you and…uh…”

“Ah jeez he’s gonna end up hurting himself. Henge always confuses him, even with his byakugan.” Kagami walked over and lead Dante to the tree Zeke was sat under and sat him down next to him. “There there, sit down you retard and look at the pretty colours.” She handed him a kaleidoscope.

“Ha, I’d rather look at this!” he pulled out the latest edition of Nin-girl. “Hehe, Zeke check it out! It’s got Heather in a photo shoot!”

He looked up, “Hey all you girls you two should totally do this when you’re legal! What’s that? 16? Close enough, you should totally do that! Especially you Kiya, you totally already have the figure for it!  That’d be great! That’d be…” Dante let out a sigh just as Kagami kicked him straight through the tree he was sitting under.

Kongou looked and shivered “Arrr! Shiver me timbers. Gentle fist my arse. There be nothing gentle about that lass.”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 6, 2012)

*Shin*

"Tsk tsk." Shin now demonstrated that habit of appearing out nowhere to Dante, instead of helping the poor brat up he instead picked up that issue of Nin Girl magazine, giving it a quick dust off before he took a close look. He enjoyed reading the interviews, or at least that was his story and he was sticking to it. He had been hiding in the three Dante had just crashed trough, after being forced to abandon his hideyhole he approached the little idiot.

"I should probably hold on to this.......You're way to young for this." He turned the page and nearly dropped his cigarette when he saw the next picture. "Yeah.......You're definitely too young for this!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2012)

*Teams are decided!!*

"Hey...Hey!" Dante swiped at empty air as the magazine was taken from him, "You know how hard that was to get?" Dante then smirked and rubbed his chin. He'd get it back!

Suddenly and out of seemingly nowhere a man appeared in front of everyone, his light brown hair was messy and he wore goggles. Shin casually turned his back just before a huge dust cloud descended over them causing the genin to all cough.

"Teams been posted yet? No? Right, I'll be back!" and with that he was gone in a gust of wind. Tora seemed to wave at him and excitedly say his name. "Sena!"

No doubt, the fastest shinobi in the Fire Country and known for fixing just about everything in Konoha, from falling roof tiles, to runaway prams, to getting folk outs out of burning buildings, Sena was constantly on the move - and ate like a horse. A very very hungry horse. Apparently though he was doing too much and the Hokage had to draw the line when he organised the sock drawer of every citizen of Konoha. As a sort of punishment he was given a genin team in the hopes that it would keep him occupied long enough to stay out of their hair.

Harima came down after taking the last photo and held up a piece of paper. "OK guys, what you've been waiting for. I want to wish you all good luck and blah blah blah, you'll be fine. You had me as a teacher and if anyone actually listened to what I said, you'll be fine." He said trying to be cool and aloof but just sounding depressed. "Ah who am I kidding I'm gonna miss you guys!!"

 Tears streamed down his eyes and he went and tearfully hugged all the genin and then 'mistakenly' hugged Maxi and didn't let go.

Shin took the paper from out of his hands and read out the teams. Dante grinned - he was definitely getting his magazine back, now that Shin was his sensei! Then he realised he was on a team with two girls. "Ho yeah! Jackpot! This day just keeps gettin better."

He walked over to Kiya and Yuki, "Hey guys, looks like we're a team. A gift, for both of you!" he suddenly outstretched his arms and a rose came out from either sleeve into each hand. "For you my awesome team mates! Together we will put all the other teams to shame. Between my charm, Kiya's beauty and whatever the hell Yuki's good at we will trail blaze our way to becoming the next three legends on Konoha!"

"You three? Legends? Don't make me laugh! You will be legends of failing and failing hard. Like flat on your face hard. Your fail is so profound that it will resonate through the ages and to other alternate universes. Ain't that right team!" Kagami yelled and looked behind her Kaiser seemed fired up but Zeke was just napping under the tree. She stormed over and picked him up by the collar "Get up and back me up you lazy bastard!!" and began to shake him violently.

"Arrr! Ye both be wrong! We be the best crew! As Captain of this team Kongou Seki declares open war on the scoundrels and scallywags that be mockin us!" he growled and the three of them faced off at each other. 

Dante and Kagami both activated their Byakugan, Kongou for some reason pulled down his pants. Both Hyuuga's were utterly bewildered and gave Kongou time enough to squirt water in their faces with his water pistol. "Haha! I win ye bastards!! A victory for team 3! ARRRRR!!!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 12, 2012)

A lanky black haired girl watched quietly as the events unfolded, gently strumming on her guitar.  "Hey guys, looks like we're a team. A gift, for both of you!" he suddenly outstretched his arms and a rose came out from either sleeve into each hand. "For you my awesome team mates! Together we will put all the other teams to shame. Between my charm, Kiya's beauty and whatever the hell Yuki's good at we will trail blaze our way to becoming the next three legends on Konoha!"  Once everything else escaped with Kongou, she stood up next to Kiya, giving her most disgusted look.

?Really? Him?? She looked at Shin, who just gave a shrug, she sighs then looks back at Dante, ?Did you not remember genjutsu 101?  Oh yeah, you slept through it every time.? She scrunches her nose then stick her tongue out.  She quickly plucks each string and begins to play.












Anyone who watches sees Dante start doing a dance, very fast and constantly moving, more like a breakdance.  She starts to giggle, then lets off a snort in the middle as she stops playing, Dante ends up in a handstand.  ?Hows that for 'Whatever the Hell Yuki's good at'?  Ha!  I could kick your butt blind-folded, with anything in my arsenal.? She grins evilly, her upper canines a bit longer than most, about as long as an inuzuka. The pocket by her knee wiggles gently as a small black and white face looks out drowsily.

In a moment's notice a flash of fire appears next to the seeming meet-up place, the tree.  A small woman, mistaked as a child, even by the genin in her own clan.  The eye that is seen looking lazily across the group.  She pulls one of her sleeves up with the opposite one, looking down at the paper within her grip.

?Hyuuga Kagami, Kaiser, Asasume Zeke?? She spoke quietly, too quiet, ?I said...KAGAMI, KAISER, ZEKE!  GET YOUR LAZY ASSES OVER HER NOW!?  She shouts, ?I mean...My darling genin, please.? she says nicely afterward.  The small woman blew some of her hair up, out of her left eye, but left the rest there.

_Plink...

Plink...

*PLINK PLINK!*_

?Duck and cover!? a blonde with a metal right arm and left leg shouts, diving to the ground, seeing a blur fling several rubber bands at the back of the girl's head.  The blur stops, dropping down next to the blonde, she had short raven hair, onyx eyes, and a black one piece body-suit short sleeved, shorts-style with a high collar.  She has an 'Uchiha' fan symbol on the back.

?That was a good Session Ame!? She grins and helps the blonde out of the dirt, both laughing as Ame brushes the dirt off of herself.

?That was Fun Kumori.  Though next time, you're the target.? she sticks her tongue out playfully, while rubbing the back of her head.



*Dashie...*

A rainbow blur dashes pass every body on the streets, moving no faster than the average jonin.  She tries to get faster with every step, but she just can't.  She falls into a dead stop, ?Now how are the Thunderbolts going to let me join??

?Why would they let you join Slowpoke?? a man's voice said, before running off in a unseen speed.

?You'll see...You'll all see that I can be just as good as any of you.?  She growls before taking off again.  She finds the large group of newly graduated Genin, and sees an extremely large man crouched over a small sparkly rubber ball.  'I'll make a vault, backflip and land in front of him...' she thinks to herself before charging at the young man's back, she leaps, her hands out, the man stands up at the same time and she plants her face on his back and falls to the ground in a rainbow-colored pile behind him.

Just then a brown dog runs over, lifts his leg and pees on her stomach, stops, walks forward and pees on her face as the wind had been knocked out of her.  ?GAH!  WHAT THE HELL DOG!?? he looks at her, growls demonically then chomps onto her leg.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 13, 2012)

Shin

Today was the day, the great Yagami prodigy would lead his own team and he had high hopes.l You could imagine that the following was quite the blow to his ego.

?Really? Him?? 

Was the response of Yuki, one of his 'prized' disciples. It hadn't been the reaction he had been looking for, and a bit depressed he slouched and dropped his head. "This is going to be worse than having to take care of Hiro." He just knew it, this was going to be like having to raise three Hiros, and one of those Hiros was a snotty brat that said mean and unjust thing about her amazing sensei. 

He took a deep breath, fighting the urge to smack her, it worked well for his brother but it might be a bit inappropriate in this situation. "Yes, me......"

"........." That could've gone better. "I will be your sensei, Shin Yagami, I propose we get to work." Under his breath he mumbled the following. "I'll show you who's disappointing you punk."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2012)

“A rose...”  Kiya looked down at the flower that Dante had presented to her and Yuki.  She resisted the urge to roll her eyes and add a comment about cliches.  “Thank you.”  She said and shook her head at her brother.  It seemed they were both going to be stuck with the overzealous Hyuuga twins.  

Zeke collapsed on the ground when Kagami let him go then brushed at his shirt before readjusting himself and closing his eyes once again.  He ignored everything going on around him and yawned.  His eyes closing once more.

“Zeke...”  Kiya growled hoping he would show a little more attention but she was cut off as she looked at Kongou.  “Really?”  Her eyes grew wide and she shook her head.  It was then that a gorgeous red headed woman walked toward the group.  Her walk was even seductive, her hips swaying gently and her eyes promised things...

Kiya shook her head as if clearing it and looked at the woman again.  Her eyebrow was raised and she was smirking.  “Impressive.”  She said as she walked by Kiya and toward her new team.  This was the last thing that she wanted but the Hokage thought it would be good for her.  'A growing experience to broaden your horizons.' Heather just growled and stormed away from the man.  Now she understood why he did this too her.  Well she would show him.  

“Oh Kongou!”  The young pirate-want-to-be was suddenly surrounded.  Kiya, Yuki, Kagami, Johanna,  Tora, they were all swarming him once his pants were down.  “You are magnificent!”  “Can I have you?”  “Will you be mine?”  “We can share!”  “There is enough for all of us!”  The girls were pushing and shoving then running there hands all over him.  

“Too easy.”  Heather shook her head as Kongou dropped to his knees and groaned.  “I doubt very few of you could get out of a genjutsu.”  She looked around daring any of the genin to challenge her words.   Then toward the sensei.  “Please be quiet Yasha.”  Heather rubbed her forehead when the other Sensei decided to yell to get her genin's attention.  “I suppose it is a good change.”  the woman looked around her.  'I'm lumped into this group?' she thought as she took in the sensei.  “Well lets get going.” she wasn't even sure who was on her team except the pirate boy, that fact alone irritated her.

“Hai!”  Ichijin called toward the woman and looked down at Kongou before shaking his head.  He didn't know what to do.  'Should I leave him or help him?' he glanced at their sensei as she began to walk away.

“Cerberus...”  Johanna growled and tried to pull the dog off of the girl.  Dude didn't even acknowledge somebody had hit him.  “Let go!”  She yelled just as the dogs mouth unlocked and they went flying.  “Stupid dog...”  Johanna snapped pushing him off then waited for their own team.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2012)

*The chaos continues...!*


All Dante could hear was music. Really awesome music and before he knew it he was dancing. He didn’t feel like dancing, well not that much, but he was doing it anyway. He had an itchy nose as a droplet of water from Kongou’s pistol was dangling from the tip of his nose. Regardless, he was doing moves he had never done before and grinned as an idea dawned on him. The genjutsu finally ended and though the white haired hyuuga was panting he ran up to Yuki and grabbed her shoulders.

“Yuki…” he said, a vein popping out of his forehead and his eyes closed tightly as if he were suppressing a great rage. But then, his eyes suddenly snapped open and were sparkling (as much as a Hyuuga’s eyes could sparkle) and had that grin on his face, “You’re a genius! You know what you’ve done right? With our powers combined we could defeat anyone! Imagine this!”

Dante spun around and pointed to the sky even though it had nothing to do with what he was saying, “We’re surrounded! A horde of ninja zombies that can fire beams of…ectoplasm! No! Radioactive ectoplasm! They are all around. What do we do Yuki? What do we do? I’ll tell you what we do! You start playing your music! But music doesn’t effect zombies you might say! Well it might BUT that’s not the point! The point is, you use your music on me! But what’s the point in that?! I hear you scream.”

Dante leaped in front of Kiya. “You play your music and suddenly I’m turned into an unpredictable force of nature!” Dante started circling around Kiya poking her “Hya! Hya! Hyaaa! Keep in mind that I’ll be throwing punches and kicks and not just poking zombies.”

He then leaped away from Kiya somersaulting onto a rock, “Then it will be Dante! The greatest hero of allllll of Shinobi-dom with his faithful sidekicks Yuki and Kiya that will be touted as legends! And all the girls will fall at my feet and…”

It was then that Heather’s Genjutsu hit and all the girls went running for Kongou. “Wait…what?” Dante said confused. Even Kagami went and started being all gross with him. He still had his trousers down!


Kongou was loving this as he was attacked by the women who all wanted a piece of him.

“Har Har! Form a line me fine fillies! You can all have a piece of the Pirate King! Three at a time!” he yelled and let the girls go at it. Dante jumped in “Hey no boys allowed! This here pirate only takes the feminine variety of fans!”

Dante pulled his sister forcibly off Kongou.

“Let go! I must have him!” Kagami yelled and tried to claw her way to Kongou and Dante held her feet. 

“I…will…never…let you….forget this!” Dante gritted his teeth.

“LET GO!” Kagami yelled turned around and hit Dante hard enough to send him flying through the air. As he was flying he suddenly saw a huge shadow looming next to him, then his world went topsy turvy as he was spun about and then gently put onto his feet.

“MY SON!” a loud voice boomed, “You have mastered the ancient art of flying?! When has this been achieved. Come we must celebrate by doing the pose of celebration!”

Dante watched his father Dangil stomp his feet apart, point to the sky with both hands and look up, with his bare chest puffed out, his long blonde hair slicked back and his loincloth being ever visible.

“Dad, put your hands down please. Something is up with Kaga..”

Before Dante could finish his sentence Dangil was off like a shot, Byakugan activated. He grabbed his daughter and hugged her. “MY DAUGHTER! DADDY’S LITTLE PRINCESS!” he shouted. “I shall give you my chakra! So that you may possess the true power of your father!”

And just like that, the genjutsu was broken on Kagami, with Dangil completely oblivious to what was going on. He saw Kongou surrounded by women and gave a thumbs up. “That’s it my boy! Spread your seed so that there will be many people with dreams as big as yours! How heartwarming! Now where is my team of JUSTICE?! Dude? Makaze? Johanna? Fine names for heroes!! Let us rejoice by doing the Pose of New Team!” Dangil got down on one knee and put his hand out, beckoning them to put theirs on top of his.

Kagami was comforted by Dante, “There there sis. It’s not like I’m going to let you forget that you were tearing away at Kongou’s clothes. Hey, see these marks on the ground. They’re from your nails as you clawed your way towards him.” Dante grinned wildly.

She stormed away. “Ugh where is my sensei!? I demand that she put Dante into a genjutsu that makes him my personal slave! Sensei!” She shouts, completely ignoring her sensei, mistaking her for a child, even though previously she had yelled their names.

Dante meanwhile focussed his attention on once more trying to get his magazine from Shin. He carefully snuck up behind him and reached towards his inside pocket.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 31, 2012)

Yuki rolls her eyes at Dante?s Zombie killing thoughts, ?Honestly, I could just hold you in place and let them eat your brains.?  Once she realized what she was doing Yuki was able to use a release, barely, but she used Genjutsu herself.  She blushes and storms away, she looks at Heather, and smirks, ?Screw you Ma?am.? She says standing next to Kiya, her guitar strapped on her back, she pulls out the little creature in her pocket.  She smiles scratching it?s neck.  

Yasha watches Kagami walk away she blinks, then raises her eyebrow, she walks forward, ?Excuse me Miss Kagami, but I?m right here.? She says tilting her head, then seeing the lazy blonde dozing off under the tree.  Her lavender eye narrowing she re appears next to the boy, ?It is quite rude to ignore your superior in any case, let alone your new sensei.  It doesn?t lead to a good first?? She raises her foot, showing the hiking boots on her feet, she stomps it down onto his stomach, ?Impression!? she grunts, stomping her foot down into the stomach of the Asasume brat.  ?Kagami, Zeke?Now where?s Kaiser?? she says to herself, looking for the boy.

The rainbow colored girl holds her leg and bounces around on the other leg.  She shakes it out and looks at her sensei.  ??? She looks very disappointed in the barbarian of a sensei, she attempts to hide the behind the brute that is her teammate.  She looks at Johanna fighting with her dog Cerberus, Dude putting the shiny ball in his pocket.  She adjusts her bodysuit, running a hand through her rainbow hair.  It was longer than most Zensoku?s hair, but it doesn?t slow her down.

Ame rubs the back of her neck, and walks over to Heather, the joint in her metal elbow squeaking lightly, she follows the woman, ?Yes sensei.?  She looks back at Kongou, feeling guilty, but she leaves him in his fantasy.

The Uchiha girl stands next to Tora, leaning her arm on the shoulder of the Zensoku, ?I wonder where our sensei is Tora.  We?re the only ones left I believe.? She says with a chuckle, grinning in anticipation.


----------

